# Schwedenplaner 2020 - Wo geht es hin?!



## loete1970 (2. Dezember 2019)

Moin,

ich finde, es ist langsam an der Zeit, den Planer für das nächste Jahr zu erstellen, da wollte ich mal der Erste sein.

Bei uns geht es wieder (zum 5ten Mal) an den Västra Öresjön, vom 13.06.-20.06.2020. Leider hat Jürgen unser "Stammhaus" verkauft  und wir haben uns ein neues Domizil gesucht und sind darauf sehr gespannt. Den Standard mit den Booten und dem Steg werden wir wohl nicht erreichen.

Wo zieht es Euch im nächsten Jahr hin?

Allen Schwedenfahrern eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit!

Viele Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## arcidosso (2. Dezember 2019)

Ja, wo geht es wieder hin ? Dies ist einfach zu beantworten. Es  wird wieder der Asnen werden, also, nur noch "Heimspiele". 
Mein Problem ist meine Ehefrau ! Nein,nicht so,wie ihr denkt. Sie ist Krankenschwester und kann niemals sagen, wann sie Urlaub bekommt. Zumindest in "ihrem " Haus ist das wegen der Personaldecke so. 
Dementsprechend muss ich nach Bekanntwerden der Urlaubstermine, wir sprechen von ca.April 2020, immer schnellstens versuchen,noch eine Unterkunft zu bekommen. Es ist mir schon egal , wann die Reise beginnt. Nur …, zwischen Juni bis Mitte Oktober sollte es schon sein. 
Vorplanung sieht als ganz anders aus.  Leider … !


----------



## smithie (2. Dezember 2019)

loete1970 schrieb:


> Leider hat Jürgen unser "Stammhaus" verkauft  und wir haben uns ein neues Domizil gesucht und sind darauf sehr gespannt.


 wie das denn... 

Ich muss gestehen, ich bin "abtrünnig" geworden... war dieses Jahr in Finnland und plane das auch für 2020 zu wiederholen.


----------



## Innos (2. Dezember 2019)

Hi all!

Wir sind wieder Ende September eine Woche am Asnen in unserem "Stammhaus". 

Greeeeetz!


----------



## Schwedenangler (3. Dezember 2019)

Wie jedes Jahr geht es wieder zweimal an den Asnen  !  
Herrentour vom 06.06.-20.06. und Familienurlaub vom 22.08.-12.09.  !

Gruß    Ralf


----------



## MikeHawk (3. Dezember 2019)

Hey Jungs, ich überlege mal den Kalvsjön zu versuchen. Würde gerne an den Bergviken aber die lange Anreise schreckt mich etwas ab.


----------



## Nelearts (3. Dezember 2019)

Also wir sind Anfang Juni doch noch einmal am Asnen gelandet. Die Suche etwas weiter nördlich haben wir wohl zu spät begonnen. Aber OK, auch nochmals ein Heimspiel und für 2021 dann schon vorreserviert am Yxern.

@ arcidosso & Schwedenangler: Freue mich hoffentlich auf ein Treffen im Juni!


----------



## Schwedenangler (4. Dezember 2019)

wird auf jeden Fall stattfinden  !!


----------



## MikeHawk (11. Dezember 2019)

So, ist gebucht. Im Juni gehts an den Kalvsjön, ich freu mich!

War jemand letzte Zeit mal da?

LG


----------



## Nelearts (13. Dezember 2019)

An alle Schweden"Kollegen", danke für die netten Kontakte in 2019 und hoffentlich weiterführende Kontakte in 2020 (auch am "verbotenen See").
Wünsche Allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, einen guten Rutsch in 2020 und einen oder mehrere, hoffentlich erfolgreiche, Tripps ins Gelobte Land.
Verabschiede mich hiermit für 2019 in ein Funkloch in DE bis zum 2. Feiertag und freue mich auf 2020
Nelearts


----------



## Schwedenangler (14. Dezember 2019)

Na ja , Funkloch werde ich ab dem 25.12. nicht haben ....... bin ja dann in Schweden  !
Es erstaunt mich immer wieder wie super es da mit dem Mobilfunk klappt und wir in Deutschland das nicht hinkriegen !!!!!
@ Holger: auch euch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute für 2020 !! Wir sehen uns im kommenden Juni  !!


----------



## Ndber (14. Dezember 2019)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> So, ist gebucht. Im Juni gehts an den Kalvsjön, ich freu mich!
> 
> War jemand letzte Zeit mal da?
> 
> LG



Ich war 2018 am Kalvsjön. Leider war ich da genau während der Hitzeperiode mit Wochen ohne Regen und Temperaturen um die 30Grad.
Das war für den Fangerfolg nicht gerade förderlich, aber abends ging immer mal wieder ein Zander und sogar ein fetter Aal auf Köfi der eig fürn Zander gedacht war.


----------



## MikeHawk (16. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die Info, warst du auch im Haus von Gisela?

LG


----------



## Ndber (16. Dezember 2019)

Ja genau!!! War echt alles super da bei ihr!!!


----------



## steel0256 (26. Dezember 2019)

Hallo 

Erstmal noch Frohe Weihnachten und ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
bei mir geht es vom 30.5.2020 bis 6.62020 zum Asnen und vom
27.6.2020-4.7.2020 zum Rymmen der liegt südlich vom Rusken.
Wenn einer Erfahrungen vom Rymmen hat bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß 
Norbert


----------



## Schwedenangler (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo liebe Schwedenfreunde,
hier ein kurzer Bericht von unserem diesjährigen Winterurlaub in Schweden.
Am 25.12. sind meine Frau Susanne und ich das erste mal zu einem Winterurlaub nach Schweden gestartet. Wir erhofften uns viel Ruhe und Zeit
zum Entspannen da die letzten Wochen vor Weihnachten doch sehr stressig waren.
Nach dem obligatorischen ICA-Besuch zum Einkaufen ging es direkt zum Häuschen auf Sirkön am Asnen-See.
Dort hatten unsere Vermieter Berit und Wincent schon alles hergerichtet und das Haus schön vorgeheizt.
Was soll ich sagen, es war eine super Zeit mit der gewünschten Ruhe ( jeden Tag von morgens bis abends ) und einer perfekten Erholung.
Wir haben es genossen lange zu schlafen, zu lesen ( ich ) oder zu stricken ( meine Frau ).Wir waren in Växjö zum bummeln und shoppen, in Kosta auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt und im Outletcenter, in Almhult im Ikeamuseum und haben Spaziergänge in den neuen Asnen-Nationalparks gemacht.
Wir sind sogar fünfmal für 2-3 Stunden rausgefahren zum Fischen und haben dabei 8 Hechte zwischen 60 und 90 cm gefangen.
Es war ein toller Urlaub bei dem das I-Tüpfelchen noch ein wenig Schnee gewesen wäre aber der blieb uns verwehrt.
Im Anhang lade ich ein paar Bilder hoch von traumhaften Sonnenauf-und untergängen und einer wunderschönen Landschaft.
Meine Frau und ich sind uns einig das dies nicht der letzte Schweden-Winterbesuch war !!!!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Bronni (7. Januar 2020)

Hallo Ralf,
wenn man Deinen Bericht liest und sich die Bilder anschaut, bekommt man wieder Lust. 
Danke für die schönen Bilder, es kommen sofort die alten Erinnerungen hoch.
Viele Grüße, Detlef


----------



## Nelearts (7. Januar 2020)

Hej Ralf,
danke für den tollen Bericht und das "neidisch machen"! Super Bilder, das steigert doch die Vorfreude enorm!
Viele Grüße, Holger


----------



## MikeHawk (8. Januar 2020)

Schöner Bericht Ralf!
Nachdem ich mit meiner Frau über Weihnachten auf Rügen war und wir es super fanden werden wir in den kommenden Jahren auch sicher mal einen Winter in Schweden verbringen.


Ich jedenfalls freue mich jetzt schon riesig auf meinen Trip im Juni, ich werde alleine mit unserem neuen Hund hinfahren und glaube das wird eine ganz tolle Zeit!

LG
Alex


----------



## loete1970 (10. Januar 2020)

Moin,

erstmal eine frohes, neues Jahr und viel Gesundheit für 2020. Cooler Bericht Ralf, das hat was!

*@MikeHawk/Alex*: ich war 2016 über Pfingsten für 4 Tage bei Gisela und habe damals super Tipps bekommen. Teile mir mal Deine Email-Adresse mit, dann kann ich Dir etwas schicken!

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## MikeHawk (27. Februar 2020)

Na Jungs, wie siehts aus  Langsam steigt die Vorfreude aber gewaltig bei mir 

Ich weiss noch gar nich ob unser Doggo das Bootfahren verträgt - daher bin ich mich schon fleissig mit Ansitz Equipment am eindecken.

PS. Kann es sein das die Fähr und Brückenpreise ordentlich gestiegen sind?
Weiss jemand wie viel das Kombiticket (Puttgarden - Rödby - Öresundbrücke) kostet wenn ich es spontan bei Ankunft am Fährschalter kaufe?

Ich finde im Netz nur die Tarife zur Frühbuchung.

LG
Alex


----------



## steffen78 (27. Februar 2020)

Ich habe auch schweden gebucht-südschweden . Und ja die fährpreise sind stark gestiegen besonders alles was über Dänemark geht. Schon allein die brück(en) kosten pro Tour ca 85euro. Verkauf am Schalter in etwa gleich wie online. Wir haben sassnitz - trelleborg gebucht, war deutlich günstiger...


----------



## winni001 (29. Februar 2020)

moin,

Ich fahre bereits seit über 30 Jahren rauf. Anfangs damals über die Brückenverb. Puttgarden—- Seit ca. 17 Jahren mit ttLine über Trave-Trelle, auch hier sind die Preise extrem angestiegen u. die Gegenleistungen entsprechend in die andere Richtung, leider. Sofern man jedoch Samstagsmorgen (02:30 Uhr) über Travemünde-Trelleborg hin- u. Samstagnachm. um 15:00 Uhr zurück über Trelleborg-Rostock, dann ist der Preis noch relativ erschwinglich bei ca. 230,00 Euro inkl. Kabinen für Hin-u. Rückfahrt. Dafür brauchste nicht 12-14 Stunden im Wagen sitzen u. Sprit- u. Brückenkosten verballern ! Für den Südschwedenbereich die günstigste Alternative finde ich. Fahrzeit mit PKW von Trelleborg z.B. nach Tingsryd ca. 2,5 Stunden.


----------



## Schwedenangler (1. März 2020)

Ja das stimmt, alles ist teurer geworden, Fähre sowie Brücke. Aber irgendwie muss ich ja über den Teich kommen  !
Die Nachfähre Travemünde - Malmö auf der Hinfahrt und die Tagfähre Malmö - Travemünde ist für uns mittlerweile 
eine entspannte und auch günstige Wahl. Ist auch nicht teurer als wenn ich die Brücken nutzen würde.


----------



## arcidosso (1. März 2020)

*Nun zuerst das Wichtigste. Ich habe noch in den vergangenen Tagen eine Stuga buchen können. Ja …,, es ist der Asnen. Er musste es sein, da er mir in 2019 zwei empfindliche Niederlagen zugefügt hatte. 
Leider werde ich, was ich bedauere , am Juni-Treffen der "Esel-Freunde" aus privaten Gründen nicht anwesend sein. Schade, der angedachte Kreis wird wohl gut zueinander passen. 
Ich bin im September dort oben. Es ist nicht immer die bessere Zeit. Meine Frühsommertermine ( Juni ) waren rückblickend mit besseren Fanghergebnissen verbunden. 
Was zu den Fähren geschrieben wurde, kann ich bestätigen. Wer die Schiffe mit den Namen der Figuren einer schwedischen Schriftstellerin nutzt, erhält hochwertigen Service . Preislich  50% billiger (   Nachtfabahrten 0300h plus Tagesrückfahrten ) ist eine andere skandinavische Linie. Deren Schiffe sind absolut i.O., gute gepflegte  Kabinen und Standard- Essen. Für mich völlig ausreichend. Mit diesen Transfers unterbiete ich den Preis des Öresund-Tickets , vermeide  das Inselhopping Deutschland-Dänemark - Schweden und bin bei Ankunft ausgeruht. 

Leider dauert die Umsetzung zeitlich noch ein wenig. *


----------



## loete1970 (2. März 2020)

Moin,

das mit der Nachtfähre kann ich so nicht bestätigen, bei uns ist der Preis relativ gleich geblieben, wir hatten auch bereits im November gebucht. Dieses Mal war aber wieder der finnische Anbieter günstiger.


----------



## Nelearts (2. März 2020)

Tja, das alte leidige Thema der Anreisekosten. Ich kann frühestens Samstagsmorgens am Niederrhein starten. Ergo kann ich, wenn alles glatt läuft um 10:00 Uhr in Puttgarden sein und die Fähre nach Rodby nehmen. Rodby-Malmö dann in ca. 2h bzw. 193 Km laut dem Gockel. Mit der Nachtfähre von Travemünde oder sonstwo würde ich also einen ganzen Urlaubstag verlieren. Diese ist also für mich keine Alternative.
Allerdings können Schwedenfahrer die min. 1x pro Jahr über die Öresundbrücke an-/abreisen schon deutlich sparen!
Der BroPas ist ein Jahresabo und kostet pro Jahr 43,00 EUR. Pro Brückenüberquerung zahlt man damit lediglich 23,00 EUR.
Macht für Hin- und Rückfahrt: 43,00 + 23,00 + 23,00= 89,00EUR gegenüber der Barzahlervariante an der Mautstelle 2x 54,00 = 108,00 EUR bzw. dem Online-Ticket 2x 49,00 = 96,00 EUR.
Weiterer Vorteil beim BroPas, man bekommt einen kostenlosen Transponder mit dem man die Bizz-Fahrspuren benutzt und sofort durchfahren kann.
Ist allerdings an das Kennzeichen gebunden.
Alle zuvor genannten Preise gültig für 2020 und für PKW, nachzulesen hier
Gruß an alle 2020er-Fahrer, Nelearts


----------



## arcidosso (3. März 2020)

Holger, ich denke nicht, dass man die Transitkosten gegenüberstellen sollte. Diese sind , wenn man günstige Abfahrzeiten nimmt, ziemlich gleich. Die Hin- und Rückreise sollten schon Teil des Urlaubs sein. Dementsprechend buche ich die Fähre. Für mich ist das wesentlich entspannter. Bei den, ich sage mal Landfahrten, die ich auch schon machte, war ich nach der 12h-Stunden -Anfahrt und auch Rückfahrt einfach " platt". Das mag daran liegen, dass ich oftmals Alleinfahrer bin/war. Aber ... ,  wie gesagt , es ist eine subjektive Einschätzung. Es gibt sie nicht, die einzig richtige Entscheidung und das ist gut so.


----------



## MikeHawk (3. März 2020)

Ich wollte nicht wieder die ewige Diskussion (Fähre vs. Brücke) lostreten......Fähre ist in dem Fall keine Option weil Hund.

Meine Frage war lediglich wie viel es mittlerweile kostet wenn ich Fähre und Brücke spontan nachts am Schalter kaufe.

LG


----------



## Schwedenangler (3. März 2020)

Nun ja, die spontane Entscheidung ist leider zwangsläufig die teuerste! Bei Scandlines hast du dann nur die Wahl zwischen economy extra oder dem Flex Ticket. Was
diese Kosten kannst du im Internet sehen. Das günstigste ist das economy extra. 
Wenn du direkt das Kombiticket ( Fähre+Brücke) am Scandlines Schalter kaufst bezahlst du für die günstigste Variante 118 Euro ( einfache Fahrt ).
Das wäre z.B. wenn du heute fahren würdest.


----------



## nani (3. März 2020)

Wir fahren alle 2 Jahre (zwischen 6-8 Personen mit 2 Autos) zum Bolmen, mit den 2 Fähren von Puttgarden aus. Mittlerweile sind die Fährkosten fast identisch zum Ferienhaus für eine Woche.


----------



## Nelearts (3. März 2020)

@Udo, nein, die Transitkosten wollte ich hier keinesfalls vergleichen, zumal ich mich bisher auch mit den Kosten für, welche Fähre auch immer, überhaupt nicht befasst habe.
Wollte hier nur mal auf den BroPas hinweisen, damit spart man ja nun schon, wenn auch nur wenige Euronen, im Gegensatz zu den Tagespreisen. Und wer 2 mal im Jahr hochfährt spart sowieso.
Du hast recht, die An-/Abreise sollte so angenehm wie möglich sein. Bei uns ist das so, dass wir zu zweit fahren können und uns bei der Anreise abwechseln können.
Wir freuen uns dann nur auf eine zügige Ankunft dort oben und diese Freude überdeckt die relativ lange Fahrt.
Bei der Rückreise ist das dann schon etwas anderes. Hier stöhnen wir schon beide wenn wir losfahren müssen!
Aber das ganze mildern wir etwas durch eine Übernachtung irgendwo zwischen Fehmarn u. Oldenburg i.H an der Ostsee ab.
Das ist ca. unsere halbe Gesamtstrecke. Und dann genießen wir es, uns nach 3 Wochen im Ferienhaus mit Selbstversorgung und allen sonstigen Haushaltspflichten auch mal wieder im Hotel/Restaurant verwöhnen zu lassen.
Und am nächsten Morgen geht es dann um Hamburg herum staufrei  (oder auch nicht) nach Hause!


----------



## Angelfreak (7. März 2020)

Bei mir gehts dieses Jahr auch mal wieder nach Schweden, vom 30.05 - 16.06., also rechtzeitig zum Ende der Zanderschonzeit. 
Dieses Jahr sind wir oberhalb von Värnamo unterwegs. Vor 2Jahren waren wir relativ weit nördlich, in der Nähe von Mellerud. Dort konnte ich mehrere Barsche 45cm+ und 1m+ Hecht verhaften, war gut, leider keine Zander im See. 
Beim diesjährigen See bereitet mir das vorhandene Boot ohne Motor sorgen. Der See ist 600ha und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der E-Motor, evtl. aufkommenden Wind verkraftet. Zumindest ist die Bandbreite der vorhandenen Fische im See groß. Zander,Barsch Hecht, Aal, Schlei, Maräne, Quappe. 
Wir werden uns auf Raubfisch konzentrieren und Abends sicher auch mal vom Steg aus auf die Jagd nach Schleien gehen. 
Zu den Fährpreisen, haben die Fährfahrt bereits im November gebucht, habe für Rostock-Trelleborg und zurück für 2 Autos & 5 Personen 375€ bezahlt, fand dass noch o.k. Hatte erst überlegt Rostock-Gedser und dann Öresundbrücke, aber dass war deutlich teurer zzgl. Benzin.


----------



## MikeHawk (7. März 2020)

Bitte beachten; in immer mehr Gegenden geht die Zanderschonzeit bis zum 15.6. !!


----------



## Nelearts (7. März 2020)

@ Schwedenangler Ralf: Also, mit dem BroPas und einem kostenlosen Transponder von BroBizz bekomme ich die Fähre Put-Röd für 79 EUR/Fahrt, die Örebrücke für 23 EUR/Fahrt.
Zzgl. der Grundgebühr für BroPas von 43 EUR/Jahr. Ich kann damit die Bizz-Spuren sowohl bei der Fähre als auch bei der Brücke (und noch vielen anderen Mautstellen) nutzen.
Somit reduzieren sich meine persönlichen An-/Abreisekosten auf 247 EUR + Benzin in Dänemark bei einmaliger An-/Abreise pro Jahr. Dazu kommt die wesentlich schnellere Anfahrt mit dem PKW gegenüber der Fähre und die Möglichkeit anstatt einer Übernachtung auf der Fähre in einer Innenkabine ein gemütliches Hotelzimmer mit gemütlichem Frühstück für ca. 80 EUR (DZ/ÜF) bei der Rückfahrt. Abendessen am Hafen klammern wir jetzt mal aus, das ist Geschmacksache und preislich nicht einzuordnen, genau wie die Übernachtungskosten.
So, denke mal, dass es hier durchaus Alternativen zur Nachtfähre gibt, jedoch ist es jedermanns individuelle Entscheidung welche Anreise er wählt.
Möchte hier nur aufzeigen, dass es auch "Sparpotenzial" bei der Anreise gibt.
Gruß an alle 2020er Fahrer, eine sichere An-/Abreise und viel Erfolg beim Eigentlichen Grund der Reise.
Nelearts


----------



## Angelfreak (8. März 2020)

@Mike Hawk, ja, also laut online Fischereikarte und Bestimmung (über ifiske) geht die Schonzeit in unserem See, vom 01.04 - bis zum 30.05.
Hat jemand genauere Infos, zum Thema Aal Angeln im See, die soll es an unserem See auch geben. bzw. Sie werden besetzt. 
Grundsätzlich habe ich mal was vom Aalangelverbot gehört was 2007 in Schweden eingeführt wurde. Ich war 2004 allerdings am Kösen, und dort sagte mein Vermieter, es dürfte im See auf Aal geangelt und entnommen werden...


----------



## Nelearts (8. März 2020)

@Angelfreak: Das Aalangeln ist je nach See geregelt, mal ja, mal nein. Hilfreich wäre eine Info von Dir an welchem See ihr seid...


----------



## Angelfreak (8. März 2020)

Wir sind am Linnesjön / Starkeryd. 
Im Netz gibts ein paar Infos zum See & auch einen Namensvetter einige km entfernt. Auch ein Thread hier im Forum zu diesem See gab es vor einigen Jahren, Tiefenkarte wäre super, aber konnte ich bis dato nirgends finden.


----------



## Favory (8. März 2020)

Ende August / Anfang September geht es für mich das erste Mal nach Schweden (Blekinge / Karlskrona) an die Schären.
Geplant ist ein Mix aus Familien- und Angelurlaub. Wir haben ein Haus direkt an der Küste inkl Boot und 15PS Motor.

War zu dieser Zeit schon jemand dort und kann ein wenig über Standplätze bzw Wassertiefe der Hechte berichten ? 
Auch habe ich gehört dass zu der Zeit mit sehr starkem Kraut zu rechnen ist, was das Angeln auf Gummis mit Offsethaken beschränkt.

VG


----------



## smithie (9. März 2020)

Angelfreak schrieb:


> Wir sind am Linnesjön / Starkeryd.
> Im Netz gibts ein paar Infos zum See & auch einen Namensvetter einige km entfernt. Auch ein Thread hier im Forum zu diesem See gab es vor einigen Jahren, Tiefenkarte wäre super, aber konnte ich bis dato nirgends finden.


Schau mal auf Navionics, da gibt's eine Karte von dem See.


----------



## steffen78 (9. März 2020)

@ angelfreak: ist ja witzig, wir sind an den anderen linnesjon see ( bissel südlicher) ist aber kein Wunder das es den öfters gibt übersetzung ist wohl" kleiner see"...

Hab mal ne frage: wenn es keine Angaben zur Schonzeit gibt. Ist dann Zander frei?


----------



## MikeHawk (9. März 2020)

MWn. gibt es eine gesetzliche Schonzeit (bis 30.5) und für gewisse Gewässer abweichende Schonzeiten.

Ich glaube nur Vänern und Vättern haben gar keine Schonzeiten.

Aber je nach Witterung und Gewässer varriert es generell stark.

Letztes Jahr waren wir mitte Juni am Vänern und hatten trotz heißem Sommer einige Zander die noch Rogen drin hatten.


----------



## arcidosso (12. März 2020)

Corona und evtl. Auswirkungen für unsere Skandinavien-Fahrten. 
Ich mache mir zwischenzeitlich tatsächlich Sorgen um unsere Nordland-Fahrten 2020.   Regierungserklärungen, Medien aller Art, mehr verunsichert als aufklärend. Ist Corona eine Krankheit , eine Epidemie oder gar eine Pandemie ? Ich gebe es zu, meine anfängliche Sorglosigkeit ist gewichen. Die jetzigen Empfehlungen können zeitlich ganz schnell zu absoluten Verpflichtungen heraufgestuft werden. Im "Sydsvenska Dagbladet" wird zumindest diskutiert, ob eine Schließung der Grenzen sinnvoll wäre. M.E. wäre das mit Einschränkungen möglich. Eine Quarantäne wird es für uns nicht geben, aber ein amtsärztliche Gutachten aus Deutschland wäre als zwingende Voraussetzung der Einreise  schon möglich. 
Also, ganz so sicher ist Nordland 2020 nicht. Mal schauen, was wird. 
Anm.: Die Hechte und Zander haben sich ohne Gegenstimme für ein totales Einreiseverbot ausgesprochen .


----------



## Nelearts (12. März 2020)

@Udo: Bis wir da sind ist Corona schon wieder vergessen! Dann heißt das Zeug wahrscheinlich "Caruso" oder so ähnlich und die Obrigkeit diskutiert weiter über Maßnahmen die nichts bringen werden. Klartext: Datt is nix anderes als ne Grippe! Nennt sich nur anders und lenkt somit von anderen wichtigeren politischen Themen ab. Scheint ja auch zu funktionieren. Oder wieso hört man aktuell sehr wenig von CO2, Höcke, Tihange......


----------



## zokker (12. März 2020)

Und ich glaube, dass wir alle dieses Jahr nicht mehr verreisen.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. März 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, dass wir alle dieses Jahr nicht mehr verreisen.



Hallo.

ich hoffe zwar nicht, dass es so kommt. Bin aber langsam auch schon skeptisch .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nelearts (12. März 2020)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt....


----------



## MikeHawk (12. März 2020)

Ich mache mir tatsächlich auch schon Sorgen.

Allerdings:
- In Skandinavien wird das Thema überhaupt nicht so dramatisiert wie bei uns
- UND Deutschland wird seine Grenzen zumindest niemals schließen


----------



## Nelearts (12. März 2020)

Und wenn jetzt mal endlich der Frühling mit steigenden Temperaturen kommt ist das Thema sowieso durch.


----------



## Nelearts (12. März 2020)

Ich kann diese Corona-Panik jetzt langsam nicht mehr hören(lesen)..... Bleibt doch bitte mal auf dem Boden der Tatsachen...!


----------



## Nelearts (12. März 2020)

Das ist eine politisch aufgebauschte Grippe. Basta...


----------



## smithie (12. März 2020)

Ich mache mir keine Sorgen um die Erkrankung, allerdings bestimmt sie das (politische) Tagesgeschehen und es ist unklar/unabsehbar, welche Maßnahmen seitens der Regierungen getroffen werden.

Gedanken mache ich mir, ob der (Skandinavien) Urlaub stattfindet... bzw. man reisen darf


----------



## Lajos1 (12. März 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Ich mache mir tatsächlich auch schon Sorgen.
> 
> Allerdings:
> - In Skandinavien wird das Thema überhaupt nicht so dramatisiert wie bei uns
> - UND Deutschland wird seine Grenzen zumindest niemals schließen



Hallo,

in Schweden und Norwegen wurden gestern schon Skirennen/Biathlon abgesagt, auch für die nächste Woche schon und in Kontiolahti (Finnland) wurden die Zuschauer heute beim Biathlon Sprint der Herren wieder heimgeschickt. Das Rennen läuft momentan als "Geisterrennen".

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## arcidosso (12. März 2020)

Ich hoffe weiterhin. Heute teilte mir mein Frau ( Intensiv-Krankenschwester an einer Uni-Klinik ) mit, dass nicht zwingende OP`s "Gelenke aller Art pp.) absolut zurückgestellt werden. 
Grund: 
Auf der Intensiv-Station müssen Betten freigehalten werden, da man ein unmittelbares Ansteigen von bestätigten Corona-Fällen erwartet. 
Wie gesagt, ich - Mr. Outdoor - ( was soll mir schon passieren ) bin sehr zwiespältig geworden. Nein, die Hysterie hat mich nicht erfasst, bin aber deutlich sensibilisiert worden. 
Mein Stieftochter ist Virologin an der MHH Hannover, bestätigt wohl das Vorhandensein von mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wirksamen Impfmitten. Nur …, davon gibt es bisher ganz geringe Mengen.  Irgendwie für Laien eine nicht greifbare Sch...Situation. Leider gehöre ich auch zu den Laien.  Die , die sich Fachhleute nennen, widersprechen sich m.E. auch. 
Holger, politisch aufgebaushte Grippe ? Kann ich nicht glauben, die europaweiten nationalen Maßnahmen sprechen dagegen. 

Ich wäre froh, ich würde schon auf meinem Boot in Schweden sitzen. Ganz nah an Zander und Hecht, weit genug weg von Mitmenschen. Das wünsche ich euch Allen auch.


----------



## Schwedenangler (12. März 2020)

Uns allen bleibt nur abzuwarten was passieren wird.........
Für meine Frau und mich wäre eine Urlaubsabsage ein kleiner Supergau ! In den Wochen in Schweden laden wir immer unsere Akku´s 
auf wovon wir körperlich und mental viele Monate zehren. Das würde extrem wehtun !
Aber, es ist noch nicht aller Tage Abend und ich hoffe das alles so kommt wie es geplant ist !!!


----------



## Nelearts (12. März 2020)

Ja! Wir werden sterben! ALLE!! Ich kann das Wort ""Corona" langsam nicht mehr hören/lesen. (Trinken geht noch...) Es ist eine Grippe. Punkt.
Ja Ralf, bis wir da sind ist das ganze Thema eh durch. Allein schon klimatisch bedingt, im Frühjahr mit steigenden Temperaturen sterben die Biester nun mal....
Und Akku aufladen sollte dann kein Problem mehr sein. Jedenfalls bei den Akkus die wir hier meinen.
Und Udo, mach Dir keine Sorgen, Du bist der Glücklichste! Weil noch mit der "Längsten Wartezeit".


----------



## Connaught (13. März 2020)

Ich behaupte einmal, hier in Schweden ist der Hype mindestens genauso groß wie in DE. Soweit mir bekannt, sind hier prozentual mehr Menschen infiziert als in DE.
Veranstaltungen mit mehr als 500 Besuchern sind bis auf weiteres abgesagt. Unter anderem die Sportfiskemässa in Stockholm nächste Woche


----------



## MikeHawk (13. März 2020)

Norwegen verschärft die Maßnamen - Dänemark zieht nach, ich denke Schweden wird folgen...... Also wenn ich über die Grenze fahre hab ich keine Lust 2 Wochen in Quarantäne zu verbringen....


----------



## Waller Michel (13. März 2020)

Denke ich auch! 
Man sollte abwarten und dann kurzfristig entscheiden was man tut! 
Ich persönlich denke ,diesen Sommer wird es sehr schwierig mit dem Verreisen, egal wohin! 

LG


----------



## MikeHawk (13. März 2020)

Naja...was heisst kurfrstig....wer bleibt nachher auf den Kosten sitzen?


----------



## Nelearts (13. März 2020)

Abwarten und Tee trinken....


----------



## Nelearts (13. März 2020)

Oder Corona.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. März 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Abwarten und Tee trinken....



Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Etwas Anderes wird auch kaum übrigbleiben .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nelearts (13. März 2020)

Lebt noch jemand??


----------



## Nelearts (13. März 2020)

OK, Greta hat gewonnen! Hier produziert niemand mehr CO2.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. März 2020)

zokker schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, dass wir alle dieses Jahr nicht mehr verreisen.


Die Fische bleiben im Wasser


----------



## inextremo6 (13. März 2020)

Ich hatte für nächste Woche eine Inforeise Kiel-Oslo  mit 2 Tagen Oslo-Aufenthaltl auf der Colorline,leider fährt diese Linie nicht mehr.
Nelearts,das alles wegen einer Grippe? Die AIDA zieht bis 03.04 ihre ganze Flotte aus dem Verkehr, alles wegen Schnupfen?
In meiner Branche herscht mehr als Chaos, musste schon ein Büro schliessen und so geht es bei mir schon tiefer.
Wenn Du recht hast, würde ich mich freuen, aber im Moment sieht es nicht so aus,als ob es in absehbarer Zeit eine Entspannung gibt


----------



## Nelearts (14. März 2020)

Gott sei Dank, hier gibt es noch Leben!
Mal sehen wie sich die Lage entwickelt wenn der Frühling mit steigenden Temperaturen jetzt hoffentlich bald kommt.


----------



## Schwedenangler (14. März 2020)

Immer schön optimoistisch bleiben , alles wird gut !!
So eine Situation haben wir noch nicht gehabt und wie wir jetzt sehen sind unsere Behörden auch nicht wirklich drauf vorbereitet !


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. März 2020)

Nicht vorbereitet wär die eine Sache- nicht konsequent handeln wollen die andere. 

Unterschwellig kommt ja von den anderen Staaten rüber, dass sie die Grenzen dicht machen, weil Deutschland nichts zur Eindämmung/Regulierung unternimmt... 

Ich rechne fest damit, dass in den kommenden Wochen noch einiges auf uns zukommt, was die Reisefreiheit bzw Reisefähigkeit einschränkt.


----------



## Nelearts (14. März 2020)

Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Immer schön optimoistisch bleiben , alles wird gut !!


Wir sehen uns auf jeden Fall im Juni!



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> So eine Situation haben wir noch nicht gehabt und wie wir jetzt sehen sind unsere Behörden auch nicht wirklich drauf vorbereitet !


Ja, wahrscheinlich hapert es mal wieder am Papier, an leeren Stempelkissen oder an mangelnder Motivation unserer "Diener"


----------



## Lajos1 (14. März 2020)

Hallo,

ich finde nicht, dass bei uns zuwenig gemacht wurde. Immerhin wurden bei uns bereits Leute wieder aus der Quarantäne bzw. Krankenhaus entlassen (Webasto-Fälle Gauting) da hatte Italien noch keine Sperrungen von Gebieten.
Den Fehler, den eigentlich alle europäischen Länder machten war der, dass da noch Leute ungehindert aus China einreisen konnten obwohl dort schon zwei Wochen lang die Krankheit grassierte. Hier hat Trump ausnahmsweise mal recht, wenn er den Europäern zu laxes Handeln in der Anfagsphase vorwirft.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (14. März 2020)

Hallo,



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> weil Deutschland nichts zur Eindämmung/Regulierung unternimmt...



Also wenn ich richtig informiert bin, richten sich die Einreiseverbote aber nicht explizit gegen Deutsche, sondern gegen den größten Teil Westeuropas.

Ich habe auch nicht den Eindruck, dass hier nichts unternommen wird.

Man hätte vielleicht früher reagieren können und ggf. mehr unternehmen können.

Nachdem in den Faschingsferien tausende Urlauber nach Südtirol gefahren sind und nach ihrer Rückkehr unbehelligt wieder an Arbeitsplatz, Schule oder Kindergarten zurückgekehrt sind, ging es ja bei uns erst richtig los.

Übrigens hat Norwegen m.W. deutlich mehr Infizierte als Bayern, obwohl nicht mal die Hälfte an Einwohnern und es von Norwegen nach Italien schon ne Ecke weiter ist.


----------



## Nelearts (15. März 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Ich hatte für nächste Woche eine Inforeise Kiel-Oslo  mit 2 Tagen Oslo-Aufenthaltl auf der Colorline,leider fährt diese Linie nicht mehr.
> Nelearts,das alles wegen einer Grippe? Die AIDA zieht bis 03.04 ihre ganze Flotte aus dem Verkehr, alles wegen Schnupfen?
> In meiner Branche herscht mehr als Chaos, musste schon ein Büro schliessen und so geht es bei mir schon tiefer.
> Wenn Du recht hast, würde ich mich freuen, aber im Moment sieht es nicht so aus,als ob es in absehbarer Zeit eine Entspannung gibt


@ inextremo6, gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass Du ein Reisebüro meinst? Und das alles wegen einem Asiaten der eine nicht durchgegarte Fledermaus verspeist hat? Ja, wahrscheinlich klingt das jetzt ketzerisch! Das ist der Preis der Globalisierung in der Geiz geil ist.


----------



## Nelearts (15. März 2020)

_Ist übrigens auch meine Mucke @ inextremo6 _


----------



## arcidosso (16. März 2020)

Wir sollten die Sache schon ernsthaft betrachten. Ich war zu Anfang auch etwas großzügiger i.S. Corona, so in der Art von Holger. Zwischenzeitlich sehe ich die Epidemie wesentlich anders. Die ach so tolle Bundesrepublik versäumte Zeit aufgrund ihres föderalen Systems. Ich hätte mir einen Krisenstab mit einem Minister an der Spitze vorgestellt. Die Krisenstabsmitglieder wären Ärzte und Virologen. BT-Abgeordnete wären außen vor, die Zeit der Quasselei ist nämlich vorbei.  Optimal wären einheitliche Vorgehensmaßnahmen aller europäischer Länder, damit ist leider nicht zu rechnen. Es ist nicht auszudenken, wenn der Mist tatsächlich bis in den Herbst andauern sollte. 
Wenn man erfährt, das Wuhan/China mehr eine Provinz als eine Stadt ist und zusätzlich das Zentrum des Militärs zur Herstellung von biologischen Kampfstoffen ist, dann musste man damit rechnen. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht ein vorsätzliches Tun von China, das halte ich für ausgeschlossen. Aber technische Unfälle wird es wohl schon einige gegeben haben. Ich muss an mein BW-Zeit vor langer Zeit in Koblenz denken. Dort kannte man die Lösung zum Schutz vor ABC-Waffen. Wer kennt sie noch die Discounter-Plastikplane ? 1 x2 m groß, an den jeweiligen Ecken Metallplättchen in der Größe von 1-Euro-Stücken. Damit war man vor allem gefeit, sagte man !?  Holger, hoffentlich bist du unser Seher. Wenn Du recht hast, ich widme Dir meinen nächste 1-m-Zander aus dem Asnen.


----------



## Nelearts (16. März 2020)

Udo, fundiert geschrieben! Aber was sollen wir machen? Du hast ja mit der stark verzögerten Reaktion unserer Obrigkeit vollkommen Recht. Und alle Europäer unter einen Hut zu bringen ist aufgrund der sehr unterschiedlichen Mentalitäten und Erwartungen auch nahezu unmöglich.
Aber wir basteln ja weiterhin an einem "Vielvölkerstaat" a´la Jugoslawien, Russland, Tschecheslowakische Republik pp.
Viele davon gibt es nicht mehr.
So, Ketzertum mal beiseite.
Komme auch gerade vom Doc, habe mir den jährlichen grippalen Infekt besorgt, KEIN C-dingens. Wird vorbeigehen und ich bleibe vorerst bei meiner Planung für Juni in Schweden. Und ich glaube weiterhin daran, dass der Mist mit steigenden Temperaturen abnimmt.
Und wäre froh, wenn ich mal einen 80er Zander bekommen könnte! Man soll ja nicht übermütig werden!
Und ich bleibe optimistisch, alles andere steht unter meinem Nick.
Achso, bevor ich es vergesse, gerade sind Aktien günstig zu haben


----------



## MikeHawk (16. März 2020)

Wer von euch beiden es schafft einen 80er Zander aus dem Asnen zu ziehen kriegt n Kasten von mir....

Für den 1 Meter Zander....so viel Bier gibts gar nicht auf der Welt


----------



## Nelearts (16. März 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Wer von euch beiden es schafft einen 80er Zander aus dem Asnen zu ziehen kriegt n Kasten von mir....


OK, Topp, die Watte quillt, s.u.



MikeHawk schrieb:


> Für den 1 Meter Zander....so viel Bier gibts gar nicht auf der Welt


Wenn man chinesische Brauereien mit einrechnet schon...
Aber ich trinke leider kein Bier! Schade....


----------



## arcidosso (16. März 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Wer von euch beiden es schafft einen 80er Zander aus dem Asnen zu ziehen kriegt n Kasten von mir....
> 
> Für den 1 Meter Zander....so viel Bier gibts gar nicht auf der Welt





 # Mike Hawk, 

mein Zander - Rekord vom Asnen steht seit Jahren auf 73 cm . Keine Anglerzentimeter, sondern metrisches System.  Seitdem bin ich Spezialist für 50er-Zander, die wachsen einfach nicht mehr. 
Der 100er war auch mehr ein Spaß in ernsten Zeiten.


----------



## Aalmeyer (25. März 2020)

Moin... 
Hat jemand in den letzten Tagen seine Reise nach Schweden angetreten?
Nach meinen Recherchen ist es uns Schwedenreisenden nicht verboten aus Deutschland aus- und in Schweden einzureisen. Sogar Dänemark lässt wohl einreisen, solange man an der Grenze versichern kann, dass man das Land lediglich als Transitstrecke benutzt. Wir haben mal in weiser Vorraussicht eine direkte Fähre von Rostock nach Trelleborg gebucht. TT-Lines schreibt auf der Homepage, dass alle Fährverbindungen planmäßig stattfinden...

Also, her mit euren Erfahrungen der letzten Tage bzw Korrekturen meiner Recherchen....


----------



## zokker (25. März 2020)

Na ob sich da einer meldet? 
Wer fährt denn im März nach Schweden?


----------



## Aalmeyer (25. März 2020)

Keine Ahnung... Wir wollen im Mai los, machen uns aber schon mal ein paar schlaue Gedanken dazu


----------



## MikeHawk (25. März 2020)

Das ist genau die Hoffnung die ich auch habe.

Reicht in dem Fall eine Buchungsbestätigung für das Ferienhaus? Oder wie wird sowas gehandhabt?


----------



## Aalmeyer (25. März 2020)

Gute Frage...

Habe grade nochmal TT-Lines kontaktiert, ob die Infos über Probleme mit irgendwelchen Behörden haben.


----------



## nani (25. März 2020)

Habe Anfang Juni gebucht, ich hoffe das es bis dahin, wieder alles normal läuft.


----------



## Aalmeyer (25. März 2020)

Hier die Info von TT-Line:


_Guten Tag,

Unsere Fähren fahren planmäßig und Sie können die Reise buchen. Jedoch ist zu bemerken, dass zur Zeit in Deutschland Bewegungsbegrenzungen gibt, obwohl die Grenze nach Schweden und zurück nach Deutschland offen ist. Sie sollten aber die Lage folgen, weil sie dynamisch ist.

_


----------



## Nelearts (2. April 2020)

So, manche nennen mich einen Pessimisten, ich bezeichne mich als kritischen Skeptiker und als Optimist habe ich gerade TT-Line Rostock-Trelleborg für den 06. Juni gebucht.
Nach Rückfragen in SH und MV ist aktuell zwar keine Einreise zu touristischen Zwecken gestattet, die Durchreise z.B. zur Fähre nach Schweden schon.
Man sollte für eventuelle Kontrollen nur das Fährticket zur Hand haben um die Durchreise glaubhaft nachzuweisen.
Basta.
Ich lasse mir meinen Urlaub jedenfalls nicht durch irgendetwas chinesischem versauen, hält sowieso nicht lange.
Also die Empfehlungen beachten, Kontakte weitestgehend einschränken (ist ja in Schweden nicht schwer), mal öfter die Hände waschen, in kritischen Bereichen auch mal Einmalhandschuhe tragen (stirbt man nicht von, sieht nur blöd/ungewohnt aus), Schutzmaske hab ich mir bisher gekniffen (hilft nur bei Infizierten, nicht bei gesundem Einatmen).....
usw.
Also allen Schwedenfahrern 2020 einen tollen Aufenthalt und hoffentlich die gewünschten Erfolge!
Natürlich nur wenn die liberale schwedische Regierung es auch weiterhin so handhabt.


----------



## arcidosso (3. April 2020)

Nun, die optimistischen  Worte Nelearts lese ich gern, allein mir fehlt der Glaube. Meines Erachtens hat die schwedische Regierung fahrlässig gegenüber ihrer eigenen Bevölkerung gehandelt. Über zwei Monate hat sie verstreichen lassen, ohne Maßnahmen einzuleiten.  " … wir Schweden sind uns unserer Selbstverantwortung gegenüber dem Anderen bewusst … sabbel,sabbel,sabbel !  Das mag sein, allerdings, der Virus zeigte sich unbeeindruckt. Unbeeindruckt der hehren Worte, unbeeindruckt der Landesgrenzen, er ist jetzt in Schweden angekommen. Die veröffentlichten dortigen Todeszahlen belegen es. Die Besuchsverbote derer Altenheime werden m.E. lediglich der Anfang sein, weitere Maßnahmen werden kurzfristig folgen. Trotzdem, die verlorene Zeit wird Schweden nicht aufholen können, eine Zeit, die uns weh tun könnte.  Solidarität mit angrenzenden Staaten sieht zumindest anders aus. Was konsequente Maßnahmen erreichen können, sieht man an dem Beispiel Taiwan. Jeder Interessierte kann das nachgoogeln, auch Regierungen.  
Meine Sorge ist, dass Schweden indirekt die Grenzen für die Einreise mittels einer Quarantäne schließt. Dann hätte sich das Jahr 2020 mit dortigen Aufenthalten erledigt.   Ja, ich weiß, es steht alles im Konjunktiv, Wie lange der Mist/ die Gefahr anhält ? Niemand kann das seriös prognostizieren.  Ich schaue fast täglich auf die Seiten der Reedereien, zum Glück musste ich noch keine Einschränkungen lesen.  Es soll so bleiben und Holger mit seinem Optimismus recht behalten. 

Viel Glück uns Allen


----------



## loete1970 (3. April 2020)

Mahlzeit, ich hoffe sehr, dass keine Einreiseverbot für Schweden erlassen wird Das Angeln an unseren Kanälen in NRW kann dafür leider nicht entschädigen...

Also alle Schwedenfahrer kräftig die Daumen drücken, dass es nicht so kommen wird.


----------



## Schwedenangler (3. April 2020)

Ohne Optimismus geht nix, da muss man nur feste dran Glauben das wir nach Schweden kommen.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt..............!!


----------



## Angelfreak (3. April 2020)

Es bleibt in jedem Fall spannend, unsere Angeltruppe diskutiert auch schon fleißig, ob unsere Tour was wird. Krank in Schweden will man ja auch nicht sein..Ich geh fest davon aus, dass sich Schweden irgendwann auch noch abschotten wird, in einigen anderen EU Ländern wird darüber debatiert bzw. es wird auch schon umgesetzt u.a. wohl in den Niederlanden. 
Ich hoffe aktuell noch das beste, aber ich stell mich schon drauf ein, evtl. den Urlaub nicht antreten zu können. Hoffe, dann zumindest das Geld für Fähre bzw. Haus zurück zu bekommen...


----------



## Hagen (3. April 2020)

Hallo Miteinander
Unsere Gruppe wollte zur Mörrum Prämiere am 27.03.20 fahren, aber da hatte Dänemark die Grenze geschlossen  und Schleswig-Holsteinischen auch.
Wir mußten alles stornieren. Unser Geld haben wir bis auf eine geringe Gebühr alles wieder bekommen.
Ich hoffe wir können mit Mai nach Schweden fahren.Norwegen ist ja auch nicht möglich.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Hagen


----------



## Nelearts (4. April 2020)

Mööönsch Udo, bleib mal locker! Wenn Schweden dichtmacht dann ist es halt so und mein Jahresurlaub im A........ Davon werde ich allerdings auch nicht sterben! Ich gebe allerdings die Hoffnung auf meinen diesjährigen Urlaub noch nicht auf.
Das mache ich erst wenn es wirklich zu Grenzschließungen kommt! Schau doch mal beim RKI nach der Grippewelle 2017/18. Sieht für mich ziemlich identisch aus, bin allerdings Techniker und kein Virologe. Und was waren damals die Konsequenzen?
Also, optimistisch bleiben! Schreibt der Pessimist, kritische Skeptiker und Optimist, je nach Situation!
Gruß vom Niederrhein, Holger


----------



## bierstuch (6. April 2020)

Mahlzeit, ich steig auch mal mit ein in der Gruppe. Ich verfolge die Situation auch sehr gespannt. Geplant ist bei mir auch erstmal am 1.Mai nach Schweden zu fahren. Momentan ist ja die Einreise nach Schweden nicht unbedingt das Problem, eher das zurück kommen. Wenn es ganz schlecht läuft, muss ich mich bei Ankunft in Deutschland erstmal 2 Wochen in Quarantäne setzen... Und das wäre für einen Teil meiner Reisegruppe nicht so der Hit. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass sie hier in Deutschland das nicht umsetzen. Momentan sieht es ja aber so aus, dass sich das ganze stabilisiert... In Österreich wurden ja nun langsam ein paar Lockerungen eingeführt und die Skigebiete stehen dann nicht mehr unter Quarantäne. Es sind ja zum Glück noch etwas über 3 Wochen hin.
Meine September Tour nach Schweden wird da hoffentlich unkomplizierter verlaufen...
Grüße


----------



## Nelearts (6. April 2020)

Hej bierstuch, 
ja, das ist dieses Jahr alles etwas problembehaftet. Obwohl, wenn es bei der Rückreise wirklich zu 2 Wochen Quarantäne kommt kann man ja Homeoffice machen (wenn möglich).
Hauptsache die Anreise nach SE klappt erst einmal! Und wie in meinem vorherigen Beitrag schon geschrieben, das Abstandhalten/Isolieren stellt für uns in SE kein Problem dar. Mal sehen was die Zukunft noch bringt. Im Moment hoffen hier wohl alle, wissen tut es keiner.
Viel Glück für die Maitour!


----------



## arcidosso (6. April 2020)

Nach meiner Meinung hat die schwedische Regierung national und international unverantwortlich gehandelt. Ignorieren hat niemals geholfen, die " Drei Affen " lassen grüßen. 
Dieses Ignorieren wird dort den Kauf von Grabkerzen steigern. Für uns fällt vielleicht die Fahrt aus, bedauerlich … aber zweitrangig.   Schweden wird seine Probleme in den Metropolen Stockholm, Göteborg und Malmö bekommen. Im Inland wird die Epidemie/Pandemie wohl eine kaum bis geringe Rolle spielen. Schweden hat "russisches Roulett " gespielt und verloren. Ein Land, das ich wirklich liebe und immer vehement gegen Angriffe verteidigt habe. Jetzt fehlen mir die Argumente. Ich glaube nicht, dass das Ende der dortigen Schonzeit gleichzeitig Beginn unserer Nordland-Touren ist. Es gibt keine zweibeinigen Gewinner. Gewinner sind Hecht, Zander, Barsch pp. Sei es ihnen gegönnt.


----------



## steffen78 (7. April 2020)

Nein schweden hat nicht schlecht reagiert! Ja die werden jetzt steigende zahlen haben aber unter dem strich haben die keine höhere sterblichkeit und werden diese auch nicht bekommen. Das konzept (nur) die risikogruppe zu schützen durch eigenverantwortung ist richtig. Der weg der schweden ist mutig aber richtig weil die sterblichkeiten in den nichtrisikogruppen sehr sehr gering sind. 
Ps. Ich und viele andere dürfen noch auf einen angelurlaub in schweden hoffen. Bei mir soll es 23.05. los gehen.


----------



## ellobo11 (7. April 2020)

Mahlzeit, also wir (3 Kumpels) hängen auch irgendwie in den Seilen,wollen am 2.Mai nach Schweden bis jetzt kann man ja mit der Fähre Rostock-Trelleborg das noch machen,nur was ist wenn wir zurück wollen ok das wäre dann in 6 Wochen da denke ich mal das man da wieder nach Deutschland kommt es sei denn bei den Schweden geht das jetzt richtig los mit den steigenden Zahlen.....
Hier sitzen und ständig schauen was sich da ändert ist schon nervig aber uns bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig


----------



## bierstuch (7. April 2020)

ellobo11 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, also wir (3 Kumpels) hängen auch irgendwie in den Seilen,wollen am 2.Mai nach Schweden bis jetzt kann man ja mit der Fähre Rostock-Trelleborg das noch machen,nur was ist wenn wir zurück wollen ok das wäre dann in 6 Wochen da denke ich mal das man da wieder nach Deutschland kommt es sei denn bei den Schweden geht das jetzt richtig los mit den steigenden Zahlen.....
> Hier sitzen und ständig schauen was sich da ändert ist schon nervig aber uns bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig



So sieht es leider aus, aber dafür sind Köderkisten nun komplett durchsortiert, Ruten und Rollen haben eine beispiellose Pflege genossen und auf Youtube sind sämtliche Formate von Angelwettbewerben geschaut (FLy vs Jerk,Perch Pro, Predator Fight, YPC und wie sie alle heißen). Wenn es denn wider erwartend losgeht, dann aber sowas von vorbereitet... 
Haltet die Ohren steif und bleibt gesund!
Grüße


----------



## Nelearts (11. April 2020)

So, ich beuge mich der Staatsmacht und  habe unseren Juni-Urlaub abgesagt. Wir haben uns jedoch eine Option für September offengehalten! Für mich sieht das im Moment alles nach "rege Hektik ersetzt geistige Windstille" aus. Aber OK, 14 Tage Quarantäne kann ich mir bei der Wiedereinreise nach DE nicht leisten. Danke liebe Regierung! Schaut euch doch mal die aktuellen Zahlen beim RKI an und vergleicht diese mit der Grippewelle 2017/18. 
Gruß an Alle, Nelearts


----------



## doebelfaenger (12. April 2020)

Wieso habt ihr euren Juni-Urlaub abgesagt? Diese Quarantäne-Regelung gilt bis zum 19. April!


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2020)

Hallo,



Nelearts schrieb:


> So, ich beuge mich der Staatsmacht und habe unseren Juni-Urlaub abgesagt.



Da hat der Ratschlag von Frau von der Leyen ja schon Erfolg gezeitigt.

So wie sich die Lage in Schweden momentan entwickelt, kann ich das aber gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## arcidosso (12. April 2020)

Holger, ich sehe deine Entscheidung als absolut vernünftig an. Vernünftig für Dich , aber auch für die Allgemeinheit. Vielleicht ist deine Einschätzung der Lage sogar die Richtige, das wird sich aber erst später entscheiden. Wobei eine ex post- Betrachtung immer überflüssig ist. Mir ist schon klar, dass jedermann zum heutigen Zeitpunkt seine Entscheidung sogar mit statements von sog. Experten begründen kann. Vielleicht gibt es tatsächlich einige Möglichkeiten zur Bekämpfung. Die hier praktizierten Maßnahmen scheinen allerdings auch zum Ziel zu führen, für die Allemeinheit, für unsere Familien und für und selbst.  Die Regierung Schwedens hat mich allerdings mit ihrem Nichtstun enttäuscht, vier Wochen in der Nacheile zu anliegenden Staaten, das war nicht nötig. Die Begründung, diese Regierung und ihre B*evölkerung*
hat eine erhöhte Selbstdisziplin, ist hanebüchen. Das Gegenteil sehe ich bei den red-noses vor den Systembolaget-Geschäften. Die Quittung für den zeitlichen Verzug wird der Tourismus zahlen müssen. 
Holger, vielleicht kann ich jetzt doch noch an einem möglichen Treffen am Asnen teilnehmen. Mein Termin beginnt am 28.08. Wenn bis dahin noch alles so läuft, werde ich tatsächlich wie ein Wikinger auflaufen. Meine Haare werden immer länger . 


Viele Grüßen an alle Anderen. Und zusätzlich, wie es die Italiener sagen  … "Stammi bene"


----------



## doebelfaenger (12. April 2020)

arcidosso schrieb:


> Holger, ich sehe deine Entscheidung als absolut vernünftig an. Vernünftig für Dich , aber auch für die Allgemeinheit.
> 
> Holger, vielleicht kann ich jetzt doch noch an einem möglichen Treffen am Asnen teilnehmen. Mein Termin beginnt am 28.08. Wenn bis dahin noch alles so läuft, werde ich tatsächlich wie ein Wikinger auflaufen. Meine Haare werden immer länger .



Hallo arcidosso,

also die Absage eines Urlaubs im Juni ist vernünftig, "für dich, aber auch für die Allgemeinheit", aber trotzdem hofft Du darauf, noch an einem möglichen Treffen am Asnen Ende August teilnehmen zu können? Wie passt das zusammen? Soll sich das Virus bis dahin in Luft aufgelöst haben? Gerade in Schweden?

Die größten Probleme sind derzeit Angst und Unwissenheit durch alle Schichten. Siehe die 14-Tage-Quarantäne-Verordnung, die zunächst mal nur bis zum 19. April gilt. Siehe Frau von der Leyens Kommentar heute, die Deutschen sollten vielleicht keinen Sommerurlaub buchen. Die Tourismus-Industrie wird sich freuen! Bei den eh schon änglichsten und unterwürfigen Deutschen (ist leider so) fällt sowas natürlich auf fruchtbaren Boden.

Abwarten und Angeln gehen sollte derzeit die Devise sein. Nach den Osterferien werden erste Lockerungen kommen, und wer weiß, ob es im Juni nicht schon einen Schnelltest gibt, mit dem man an der Grenze schon rausfinden kann, ob jemand infiziert ist. Dann hat sich das mit der Quarantäne auch schnell erledigt.

Zumal ich die Gefahr, sich in einem Sommerurlaub in einem einsamen schwedischen Kaff an einem einsamen See anzustecken, als geringer einstufe als hierzulande bei einem klassischen Einkauf in einem Edeka. Dazu muss man kein Virologe sein.

Wie auch immer ihr euch entscheidet: Bleibt gesund und bis bald in Schweden! 

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## arcidosso (12. April 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo arcidosso,
> 
> also die Absage eines Urlaubs im Juni ist vernünftig, "für dich, aber auch für die Allgemeinheit", aber trotzdem hofft Du darauf, noch an einem möglichen Treffen am Asnen Ende August teilnehmen zu können? Wie passt das zusammen? Soll sich das Virus bis dahin in Luft aufgelöst haben? Gerade in Schweden?
> 
> ...


----------



## arcidosso (12. April 2020)

# Hej, doebelfänger, 

ich verbreite doch gar nicht die einzig allein richtige Wahrheit. Es ist lediglich meine Meinung. Ja, natürlich hoffe ich dennoch, im September " oben " zu sein. Meinen geplanten Juni-Aufenthalt habe ich schon aus Anlass der Bekämpfung der hiesigen Epidemie absagen müssen. September erschien mir zur Zeit der Buchung ausreichend. Mit Stand im status quo bin ich mir tatsächlich nicht  mehr sicher. Sollten diese jetzigen Maßnahmen tatsächlich dann noch Bestand haben, dann habe ich ganz andere Probleme als mein dann hinfälliger Schweden-Aufenthalt.
Eines kann ich jedem von uns schon sagen, sollten wir das Ende der Epidemie  lediglich mit einer natürlichen Immunisierung , d.h. Krankheitsübertragung mit anschl. Naturheilung, erreichen können, dann werden die meisten von uns Schweden nicht mehr biologisch erleben. Wer mag, soll anhand der vorliegenden Zahlen dieses ausrechnen. Ich hoffe auf Laborergebnisse. 
Zur Zeit stehe inhaltlich voll hinter den verordneten Maßnahmen. Eine gegenteilige Meinung kann ich auch nur aufgrund durch Aussagen von Virologen pp. belegen. Leider widerspricht man sich auch in der Wissenschaft. 
Also, ich habe die Hoffnung auf den Herbst bei weitem nicht aufgegeben. 

Viel Glück euch Allen.


----------



## steffen78 (13. April 2020)

Es könnte doch noch klappen mit urlauben ende mai oder juni. Ein aspekt könnte ausgeweitete testung sein. So nach dem motto du bist sauber (oder schon immunisiert) und darfst hier rein. Testung an grenze, fähre etc


----------



## Angelfreak (13. April 2020)

Die Frage die man sich stellen muss, ist wie lange wartet man ab, bis man sich entscheidet? Bei uns würde der Reisebeginn der 31.05. sein. Wir müssen uns bis Ende kommender Woche entscheiden und ggf. stornieren. Es fallen dann 50% Stornogebüren des Reisepreises an, immer noch besser als Totalverlust. Das Fährticket kann man bei Sten wohl in ein "offenes Ticket" umwandeln.


----------



## nani (13. April 2020)

Bei uns wäre der Reisebeginn der 06.06. aber solange Dänemark die Grenzen dicht macht sehe ich leider schwarz.


----------



## Nelearts (13. April 2020)

@doebelfaenger:


doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Siehe die 14-Tage-Quarantäne-Verordnung, die zunächst mal nur bis zum 19. April gilt.


Woher nimmst Du diese Erkenntnis? Habe ich da eventuell etwas überlesen oder falsch interpretiert?

@nani:


nani schrieb:


> Bei uns wäre der Reisebeginn der 06.06. aber solange Dänemark die Grenzen dicht macht sehe ich leider schwarz.


Dann bucht doch vorsichtshalber eine Fähre! Sind gerade sehr günstig. Rostock-Trelleborg, PKW, 2 Personen, 71 EURO/Strecke.


----------



## Schwedenangler (13. April 2020)

> Woher nimmst Du diese Erkenntnis? Habe ich da eventuell etwas überlesen oder falsch interpretiert?




Hallo Holger, guckst du hier  : https://www.mags.nrw/sites/default/files/asset/document/coronaeinreisevo.pdf

Gruß   Ralf


----------



## doebelfaenger (13. April 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> @doebelfaenger:
> 
> Woher nimmst Du diese Erkenntnis? Habe ich da eventuell etwas überlesen oder falsch interpretiert?



Aus der Verordnung:
§ 4 Inkrafttreten, Außerkrafttreten  Diese Verordnung tritt am Tag nach der Verkündung in Kraft und mit Ablauf des 19. April 2020 außer Kraft. Düsseldorf, den 9. April 2020 

Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass das dann erstmal verlängert wird. Aber ich gehe auch davon aus, dass ab nächsten Montag die ersten Lockerungen kommen. Schule, Geschäfte etc. Schrittweise natürlich.

Und wenn man sieht, was alles in den letzten vier Wochen passiert ist, dann verstehe ich die Leute nicht, die jetzt Urlaub im Juli oder noch später stornieren. Wenn man Fristen für Stornierungsgebühren etc einhalten muss, okay, aber bei den meisten ist es einfach klassische Panik aus Unwissenheit, angeheizt von ein paar Infos hier, ein paar Aussagen dort (von der Leyen z.B.). Wer weiß denn, ob es in drei Wochen nicht einen Schnelltest gibt, der so etwas wie diese Quarantäne überflüssig macht?

Ich würde auf jeden Fall so lange mit irgendwelchen Stornierungen warten wie möglich. Ich meine, was glaubt ihr, wie geil ihr auf Schwedenurlaub seid nach ein paar Monaten Einschränkung? 

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Nelearts (13. April 2020)

Danke für die Info, soweit war ich auch schon. Aber wie Du schreibst, "Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass das dann erstmal verlängert wird".
Ja, die Stornokosten treiben nun aktuell viele dazu.Den Schnelltest würde ich auch sehr gegrüßen um die rege Hektik unserer Regierung mal etwas zu bremsen.
Meine Frau ist im Gesundheitswesen (jedoch ohne Patientenkontakt), Den Schnelltest gibt es wohl schon, kostet allerdings aktuell 150 EUR/Person.
Würden wir allerdings in Kauf nehmen, immerhin steht gerade unser Jahresurlaub auf der Kippe. Und den brauchen wir beide dringend.
Gruß, Holger


----------



## doebelfaenger (13. April 2020)

Es sind oft gar nicht die Stornokosten, sondern die Angst. Ich bin im Sommer immer für ein bis zwei Monate bei einem deutschen Ferienhausvermieter als Gästebetreuer, Angelguide etc. im Einsatz. Bei dem hagelt es derzeit Stornierungen. Und fast immer ist die Angst die Begründung, also in etwa: Wir gehören zu einer Risikogruppe und möchten lieber zu Hause bleiben dieses Jahr. Für Juli, für August, eigentlich komplett für 2020.

Einerseits verstehe ich die Leute. Andererseits denke ich: Glauben die wirklich, irgendwo in der schwedischen Pampa ist die Gefahr einer Ansteckung größer als im heimischem Umfeld mit Einkäufen etc.? Selbst eine Fährfahrt kann man ja im Prinzip vermeiden mit ein wenig Umweg.


----------



## Nelearts (13. April 2020)

Nein, in der "schwedischen Pampa" ist das, zumindest für uns, überhaupt kein Problem mit Abstand. Es sind tatsächlich die Stornokosten bzw. die Ungewissheit wie lange die Quarantäneregelung verlängert wird. Und wie lange ist Dänemark noch dicht? Dann kann man auch die Fähre nicht vermeiden, die wir als erstmalige Alternative dieses Jahr gebucht haben, sonst immer über Dänemark angereist. Keiner weiß etwas genaues. Zu einer Risikogruppe gehöre ich auch, bastele allerdings aktuell an einer Alternative um meinen diesjährigen Jahresurlaub doch noch im geliebten Schweden zu verbringen. Mal sehen was daraus wird.


----------



## Schwedenangler (13. April 2020)

So sehr ich mir auch wünsche das unser Urlaub stattfindet würde ich nicht auf Biegen und Brechen nach Schweden fahren. Wir sind in der 
glücklichen Lage kurzfristig zu stornieren. Jedoch werde ich vorher mit unseren Vermietern telefonieren wie sie die Dinge sehen.
Wenn sie sagen es ist OK zu kommen würde ich fahren. Wie Holger schon richtig sagt, wir sind weit ab vom Schuß und haben ausser
dem Lebensmitteleinkauf keinen Kontakt zu anderen Menschen.Jedoch ist es mir wichtig wie die Schweden es sehen wenn wir kämen 
und daher werde ich deren Meinung als oberste Priorität respektieren!


----------



## MikeHawk (22. April 2020)

Na Jungs, wie verhält es sich aktuell mit euren Urlaubsplanungen?


Ist es nach aktuellem Stand eig. 100% sicher das ich in Quarantäne muss, wenn ich aus Schweden wiederkomme?
(Nehmen wir an ich komme morgen aus einem 2 wöchigen Schwedenurlaub heim)


In den ganzen Meldungen ist ja nie von Schweden die Rede, nur von Grenzkontrollen nach Dänemark, Österreich etc.....wenn ich aber die Fähre von DE-SWE nehme passiere ich diese Grenzen ja gar nicht.

LG


----------



## arcidosso (22. April 2020)

Mike, 
nach meinem Kenntnisstand bist du Nordrhein- Germane. Das Bundesland hat die 14tägige Quarantäne in einem Erlass vom 10.04.2020  vorgegeben. Bedingung ist der mindestens  72Std-Aufenthalt in einem anderen Staat. Lt. Erlass hat sich der Betroffene selbständig bei seinem Gesundheitsamt zu melden. M.E. kann es sich nur um eine Selbstverpflichtung handeln. Ich denke nicht, dass Grenzbehörden die Daten der Wiedereinreisenden an die zuständigen Stadtämter weitergeben würden. NRW als Bundesland kann keine Bundesbehörde dazu verpflichten. 
Mike, wir müssen alle schauen, wie das umgesetzt werden soll/ kann.  Ich , hoffentlich September-Fahrer , würde die Quarantäne akzeptieren.


----------



## arcidosso (22. April 2020)

Hier ist die Verordnung NRW zur Widereinreise: ( Text bitte googeln )

Verordnung zum Schutz vor Neuinfizierungen mit dem Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 in Bezug auf Ein- und Rückreisende (CoronaEinreiseVO)


----------



## renrök (22. April 2020)

Hab jetzt auch meine Woche Schweden Ende Mai storniert.
Risiko ist mir irgendwie zu hoch und ne 14-tägige-Quarantäne im Anschluss kann ich mir beruflich absolut nicht leisten.
Novasol zeigte sich (wie gewohnt) nicht gerade überragend kulant.

Zwar alles Mist, aber schaun wir nach vorne und freuen uns aufs nächste Jahr!


----------



## nani (23. April 2020)

Ich gebe meine Woche Anfang Juni noch nicht auf. Scheinbar kommt unsere Regierung langsam zur Vernunft. Nächstes mal werde ich im Juli oder August buchen, dann habe ich mehr Luft, wenn der Mist wieder von vorne losgeht.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (23. April 2020)

Hallo Skandinavienfreunde, wie ich sehe sind wir nicht allein. Ich habe 2 Trips dieses Jahr gebucht, einen Ende Mai/Anfang Juni mit der besseren Hälfte und einen im September mit meinem Angelkumpel. Nun hatte ich mich geistig schon vom 1. Urlaub verabschiedet, durch die Lockerungen der letzten Tage und die anhaltende "Freiheit" in Schweden keimt aber Hoffnung auf - auch wenn natürlich die Bedenken bleiben, ob das nicht unvernünftig wäre, auch wenn es im Ferienhaus "am Ende der Welt" sicherer ist als hier... Die Fähre wäre es sicher nicht. Was an praktischen Gründen aktuell der Reise am meisten im Weg steht: Das Einreiseverbot nach Schleswig-Holstein - weiss jemand wie lange das gilt? Und dann eine fast rethorische Frage: Wenn wir fahren und müßten dannach 14 Tage in häusliche Quarantäne - was dank Homeoffice möglich wäre - müssen dann ALLE Personen unseres Haushalts in Quarantäne? Geht leider aus der verlinkten Verordnung von NRW nicht hervor.


----------



## nani (23. April 2020)

Ich nehme immer die Vogelfluglinie nach Schweden und würde halt bei den 2 Fähren im Auto sitzen bleiben. Es sind noch 6 Wochen hin und ich denke, das sich da noch viel zum positiven wenden wird.


----------



## MikeHawk (23. April 2020)

nani schrieb:


> Ich nehme immer die Vogelfluglinie nach Schweden und würde halt bei den 2 Fähren im Auto sitzen bleiben. Es sind noch 6 Wochen hin und ich denke, das sich da noch viel zum positiven wenden wird.



Interessant, meines Wissens nach darfst du Dänemark aktuell nur mit wichtigem Grund als Transitland nutzen. 

Und seit wann darf man bei der Fährfahrt im Auto sitzen bleiben?


@AngelAndy20
SH darf man so viel ich weiss einfach durchfahren, wenn man belegen kann das man bspw. nur zur Fähre möchte.


----------



## steffen78 (23. April 2020)

Die fähren sind eh relativ leer da kann man sich auch einzeln abseits setzten. Im auto sitzen bleiben ging noch nie auf der fähre. Und infektionsgefahr mit abstand ist äußerst gering bis nicht vorhanden und schmierinfektion mit corona gibt es nicht


----------



## nani (23. April 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> nteressant, meines Wissens nach darfst du Dänemark aktuell nur mit wichtigem Grund als Transitland nutzen.
> 
> Und seit wann darf man bei der Fährfahrt im Auto sitzen bleiben?


Momentan ist Dänemark dicht, da hast du recht, es sind aber noch 6 Wochen hin und ich hoffe das es sich noch ändert. Bin schon des Öfteren im Auto geblieben und es hat niemanden gestört.


----------



## nani (23. April 2020)

Rasmus Andresen will deutsch-dänische Grenze früher öffnen | SHZ
					

Der EU-Abgeordnete fordert SH auf, das Gespräch mit Kopenhagen zu suchen, um eine Grenzöffnung ab 4. Mai zu ermöglichen.




					www.shz.de


----------



## chris760819 (23. April 2020)

Morgen allerseits.
Unsere Schwedentour sollte am 12.06. beginnen. Die Nachtfähre von Travemünde nach Malmö ist seit Monaten gebucht. Unser Ferienhaus muss erst einen Monat vor
Abfahrt bezahlt werden.  Mit dem Fährticket im Gepäck darf man durch SH durchreisen. So stehts zumindest auf der Website unseres Fährunternehmens. Das Infektionsrisiko auf der Fahrt nach und in Schweden selber halte ich für sehr überschaubar.  Auf der Fähre ist jede Menge Platz, da ist jeder Supermarktbesuch gefährlicher. In Schweden sehen wir im Grunde nur den Vermieter. Das Haus liegt schwedentypisch mitten im Nirgendwo.  Die komplette Verpflegung haben eh wir immer dabei. Ansonsten geht's morgens auf den See und Abends wieder rein. So wie ich das sehe bringen wir weder die Schweden noch uns in Gefahr wenn wir hochfahren würden. Wir haben in unserer Gruppe allerdings besprochen, dass wir uns im Mai kurz mit unserem Vermieter in Verbindung setzen. Wir würden nur hoch fahren wenn wir in der derzeitigen Situation  dort oben auch willkommen sind.

Was uns am ehesten zu schaffen macht ist  die 14 Tage Quarantäne Regelung. Die wäre für uns nur schwer umsetzbar. 
Dazu kommt noch die Abstandsregel die bestimmt, dass man nur mit einer Person die nicht im gemeinsamen Haushalt lebt unterwegs sein darf. Wir fahren zu Dritt und haben keinen gemeinsamen Haushalt. Besteht diese Regelung im Juni ebenfalls noch, dann ist es für uns eh nicht möglich zu fahren, weil wir mit einem Auto inkl. Anhänger anreisen würden.
Derzeit heißt es also erst einmal abwarten wie sich das Ganze weiter entwickelt.  Ich hoffe in zwei/drei Wochen wissen wir alle mehr.


----------



## Angelfreak (23. April 2020)

Wir, 5 Leute, haben unseren 2 wöchigen Tripp ab dem 30.05. abgesagt. Auch wir, haben über Novasol gebucht. Dort haben wir die Anfrage einer Umbuchung gestellt, da die Stornierung einen nicht unerheblichen Verlust bedeutet. Bisher haben wir noch keine Rückmeldung bekommen. 
Bei Stena ging alles ganz unkompliziert innerhalb von 3 Tagen. Haben dort jetzt ein "freies" Ticket bekommen für eine Buchung bis zum 30.11. 
Gilt auch für Buchungen für 2021. 
Meine Kollegen favourisieren eine Umbuchung auf Ende August. Da mein Gewerbe seit 17.03. dicht ist, und es vermutlich auch, bis 01.09. bleiben wird, ist mein Angelurlaub für 2020 definitiv dahin..., wenn ich wieder öffnen darf, heißt es edrstmal, Attacke, und versuchen Geld zu verdienen. 
Ich denke, jeder ist gut beraten, auch erst für 2021 zu planen..


----------



## Aalmeyer (23. April 2020)

Wir haben jetzt auch unsere beiden Wochen ab 2.5. abgesagt...aber nur, weil durch weiterhin geschlossene Kindergärten in Hamburg bei zwei Mitfahrern ein Betreuungsnotstand der lieben Kleinen entstehen würde. Meine Tochter wird es freuen....

Allen Fahrern ein fröhliches PETRI


----------



## Nelearts (23. April 2020)

@AngelAndy20
SH darf man so viel ich weiss einfach durchfahren, wenn man belegen kann das man bspw. nur zur Fähre möchte.
[/QUOTE]

Hier mal ein Auszug aus der Antwort die ich am 01.04.2020 auf meine Anfrage zur *Durchreise* durch SH erhalten habe.
Die Namen habe ich aus Datenschutzgründen mal durch XXXX ersetzt.

_Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,
vielen Dank für Ihre Mail. Alle Reisen aus touristischem Anlass in das Gebiet des Landes Schleswig-Holstein sind vorerst bis einschließlich 19.04.20 untersagt. Eine Durchreise durch Schleswig-Holstein ist momentan jedoch zulässig. Ich empfehle Ihnen, Ihr Fährticket mit sich zu führen.
Aufgrund der aktuellen Situation ist es jedoch zwingend erforderlich, die Ausbreitung von Corona einzudämmen. Im Sinne einer Bekämpfung des Virus sollten soziale Kontakte auf das notwendige Maß beschränkt und nach Möglichkeit vermeiden werden. Bei Kontakten zu anderen Personen ist, wo immer es möglich ist, ein Mindestabstand von mindestens 1,5 m einzuhalten.
Die Entscheidungen der Landesregierung führen in der konkreten Ausgestaltung in unserem Land zu vielen Rückfragen. Die häufigsten Fragen und Antworten haben wir bereits auf unserem Landesportal zusammengestellt unter: https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Home/home_node.html .

Ich wünsche Ihnen alles Gute, bleiben Sie gesund!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

XXX XXXX

Der Ministerpräsident
des Landes Schleswig-Holstein
Staatskanzlei
Info-Team Corona
Düsternbrooker Weg 104
24105 Kiel_


----------



## bic zip (23. April 2020)

AngelAndy20 schrieb:


> Hallo Skandinavienfreunde, wie ich sehe sind wir nicht allein. Ich habe 2 Trips dieses Jahr gebucht, einen Ende Mai/Anfang Juni mit der besseren Hälfte und einen im September mit meinem Angelkumpel. Nun hatte ich mich geistig schon vom 1. Urlaub verabschiedet, durch die Lockerungen der letzten Tage und die anhaltende "Freiheit" in Schweden keimt aber Hoffnung auf - auch wenn natürlich die Bedenken bleiben, ob das nicht unvernünftig wäre, auch wenn es im Ferienhaus "am Ende der Welt" sicherer ist als hier... Die Fähre wäre es sicher nicht. Was an praktischen Gründen aktuell der Reise am meisten im Weg steht: Das Einreiseverbot nach Schleswig-Holstein - weiss jemand wie lange das gilt? Und dann eine fast rethorische Frage: Wenn wir fahren und müßten dannach 14 Tage in häusliche Quarantäne - was dank Homeoffice möglich wäre - müssen dann ALLE Personen unseres Haushalts in Quarantäne? Geht leider aus der verlinkten Verordnung von NRW nicht hervor.



Die verlinkte Verordnung tritt doch am 03.05.2020 Außer Kraft oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (23. April 2020)

Vielen Dank schonmal an alle! Was die Verordnung angeht - es steht doch zu befürchten dass diese verlängert wird? Meine Ferienhausvermietung beruft sich jedenfalls auf diese, kostenfrei stornieren geht nur bis 3.mai, für reisen dannach stornogebühren lt vertrag, aktuell 50, ab montag 80%. Jetzt wäts ja schön wenn man Planungssicherheit hätte...


----------



## MikeHawk (24. April 2020)

@AngelAndy20 das ist natürlich mies...ich drücke uns allen die Daumen.

Ich denke ich werde unter diesen Umständen wohl alleine fahren, für mich ist die 14 tägige Quarantäne danach kein Problem.


----------



## Hagen (24. April 2020)

Hallo 
Ich möchte mit meinen Freund auch nach Schweden, um den 10 Mai mit den Wohnmobil fahren.
Wir musste schon die Reise vom 29.03.20 stornieren. Leiter haben wir kein festes Ziel im Auge, es soll auf jeden Fall an die Mörrum zum Lachsfischen gehen 
Wer kann mir genauere Auskunft geben.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Hagen


----------



## arcidosso (24. April 2020)

Hagen, ich habe vor Jahren mal als Zuschauer am Mörrumsan/ Smaland gestanden. Zeit: Mai , Wochenende. 
Wenn ich nicht gewusst hätte, dass ich am selben Tag von der Fähre in Richtung See gefahren wäre, hätte ich geglaubt , ich wäre an einem Forellenpuff im Münsterland. 
Ich schätze, so alle dreißig Meter in Angler. Löffel und Fliegen klatschten ins Wasser. Einen Fisch habe ich nicht gesehen. 
Ich war froh, dass ich nicht diesem Mythos Mörrum erlegen war. 
Ich bin sicher, dass es andere Flüsse in der Ecke gibt, die ebenfalls Lachse und Meerforellen "anbieten". 
Vielleicht ist zwischenzeitlich alles anders und die Mörrum ist tatsächlich ein Traum ohne konkurrierende Angler. Ich bin sicher, dass hätte dann aber auch seinen Grund. 
Ein kleiner Zusatz. Damals wurden die Lizenzen und der Pool verlost. 

Hagen, Dir und deinem Freund viel Glück.


----------



## Hagen (24. April 2020)

Guten Abend 
Ich fahre schon viele viele Jahre an die Mörrum und habe Höhn und Tiefen da erlebt.
Ich bin immer begeistert von diesen Fluß. Es gibt viele kleinen Flüsse in Südschweden davon kenne ich einige, aber keiner ist so wie Mörrum.
Die Lizenzen werden nicht mehr verlost.
Ich will nur hoffen, dass wir fahren können.
Gruß Hagen


----------



## doebelfaenger (25. April 2020)

Angelfreak schrieb:


> Wir, 5 Leute, haben unseren 2 wöchigen Tripp ab dem 30.05. abgesagt. Auch wir, haben über Novasol gebucht. Dort haben wir die Anfrage einer Umbuchung gestellt, da die Stornierung einen nicht unerheblichen Verlust bedeutet. Bisher haben wir noch keine Rückmeldung bekommen.
> Bei Stena ging alles ganz unkompliziert innerhalb von 3 Tagen. Haben dort jetzt ein "freies" Ticket bekommen für eine Buchung bis zum 30.11.
> Gilt auch für Buchungen für 2021.
> Meine Kollegen favourisieren eine Umbuchung auf Ende August. Da mein Gewerbe seit 17.03. dicht ist, und es vermutlich auch, bis 01.09. bleiben wird, ist mein Angelurlaub für 2020 definitiv dahin..., wenn ich wieder öffnen darf, heißt es edrstmal, Attacke, und versuchen Geld zu verdienen.
> Ich denke, jeder ist gut beraten, auch erst für 2021 zu planen..



Wieso habt ihr den Trip abgesagt? Wegen der drohenden Quarantäne?

Und wieso soll jeder erst für 2021 planen?


----------



## doebelfaenger (25. April 2020)

bic zip schrieb:


> Die verlinkte Verordnung tritt doch am 03.05.2020 Außer Kraft oder hab ich was verpasst?



Die wird ja wahrscheinlich wieder verlängert. Auch wenn es in einigen Bereichen Lockerungen geben wird, die Quarantäne-Regelung wird sicherlich noch längere Zeit bestehen bleiben.

ABER: Man kann sich auch auf Corona testen lassen. Ist der Test negativ, fällt die Quarantäne weg!

Zitat aus der NRW-Verordnung:
"(8) Die nach dem Landesrecht für Schutzmaßnahmen nach § 28 Absatz 1 des Infektions-schutzgesetzes zuständige Behörde kann die Verpflichtung nach § 1 Absatz 1, den Aufent-haltsort nicht zu verlassen, insgesamt aufheben, wenn die betroffene Person nach ihrer Ein-reise negativ auf das Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 getestet worden ist und auch bei Erhalt des Testergebnisses noch keinerlei Symptome aufweist, die auf eine Erkrankung mit COVID-19 im Sinne der dafür jeweils aktuellen Kriterien des Robert Koch-Instituts hinweisen. Die Be-hörde soll jeder der Verpflichtung nach § 1 Absatz 1 unterliegenden Person die Durchführung eines Testes anbieten, wenn sie über hierfür ausreichende Testkapazitäten verfügt."


----------



## Angelfreak (25. April 2020)

@ Doebelfänger, ja, die aktuelle Quarantäne Regelung hat meinen Mitfahren und auch mir Gedanken gemacht,  da Sie eben berufstätig sind und für Sie Homeoffice nicht möglich ist. Die Frage, die ich mir Stelle, wer will den eine Quarantäne von Urlaubern überhaupt überprüfen, wen diese wieder einreisen?
Wird da am Fährhafen, der Ausweis durch gezogen, und dann dass zuständige Gesundheitsamt informiert?Dass ist doch viel zu großer Aufwand..

Ich Plane eher für 2021 weil mir die aktuelle Lage einfach in Summe zu unsicher ist, man weiß doch nicht was für Maßnahmen kommen..siehe kurzfristig beschlossene Maskenpflicht...


----------



## doebelfaenger (26. April 2020)

Angelfreak schrieb:


> @ Doebelfänger, ja, die aktuelle Quarantäne Regelung hat meinen Mitfahren und auch mir Gedanken gemacht,  da Sie eben berufstätig sind und für Sie Homeoffice nicht möglich ist. Die Frage, die ich mir Stelle, wer will den eine Quarantäne von Urlaubern überhaupt überprüfen, wen diese wieder einreisen?
> Wird da am Fährhafen, der Ausweis durch gezogen, und dann dass zuständige Gesundheitsamt informiert?Dass ist doch viel zu großer Aufwand..
> 
> Ich Plane eher für 2021 weil mir die aktuelle Lage einfach in Summe zu unsicher ist, man weiß doch nicht was für Maßnahmen kommen..siehe kurzfristig beschlossene Maskenpflicht...



Es ist nicht persönlich gemeint, aber das ist die klassische "German Angst" oder auch "Unsicherheitsvermeidung". Plus das "Ich geb den anderen auch noch gute moralische Ratschläge", was Du in deinem "Ich denke, jeder ist gut beraten, auch erst für 2021 zu planen.." in einem deiner vorherigen Posts zum Ausdruck gebracht hast.

Hatte diese Woche mit einem Ferienhausvermieter in Schweden telefoniert. Deutsche Gäste: Fast alle storniert bis inklusive August, "alles zu unsicher". Schweizer Gäste: Keine einzige Stornierung derzeit. Alle warten und hoffen, dass es noch klappt.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## bierstuch (26. April 2020)

So, auch bei mir ist es jetzt auch so gekommen, dass ich meinen für nächste Woche geplanten Urlaub in den Juli erstmal verschoben habe. Hatte mit meinen Vermietern auch ein Gespräch und sie sind ohne zu zögern mir entgegengekommen. Absagen haben sie ausser von mir noch nicht, liegt aber auch daran, dass meist nur Schweden im Ferienhaus sind. Zudem hatten sie sich erkundigt, wie es gewesen wäre, wenn ich doch nächsten Freitag hingefahren wäre. Laut Zoll und Grenzschutz wird zwar kontrolliert mit Thermometer und Nachfrage wohin es geht, aber wenn du keine Anzeichen von C  zeigst, lassen sie dich rein, bzw auch raus... Was halt nervig ist, dass wir in Niedersachsen zwingend in Quarantäne gehen müssen und es nicht so wie NRW in der Verordnung stehen haben, dass man sich testen lassen könnte.
Mal sehen, vielleicht gibt es bald weitere Änderungen. Da in meinem Verein erst ab 15.Mai auf Raubfisch geangelt werden darf, juckt es schon tierisch in meinen Fingern. Würde ja auch gern mal nach Neustadt in Holstein um im Salzwasser mein Unwesen zu treiben, aber das geht ja leider auch nicht. 
Also abwarten und Bier trinken...
Schönen Sonntag noch
Grüße


----------



## loete1970 (27. April 2020)

Guten Morgen,

unsere Reise startet am 13.06. und wir möchten diese auch wahrnehmen. Die 14tägige-Quarantäne wäre für mich und meinen Kumpel nicht problematisch, da wir von zu Hause arbeiten könnten, was ist aber mit den Familienmitgliedern? Müssen die auch in Quarantäne? Darüber habe ich in den Verordnungen von NRW nichts gefunden. Hat da jemand mehr Informationen für mich?


----------



## bic zip (27. April 2020)

loete1970 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> unsere Reise startet am 13.06. und wir möchten diese auch wahrnehmen. Die 14tägige-Quarantäne wäre für mich und meinen Kumpel nicht problematisch, da wir von zu Hause arbeiten könnten, was ist aber mit den Familienmitgliedern? Müssen die auch in Quarantäne? Darüber habe ich in den Verordnungen von NRW nichts gefunden. Hat da jemand mehr Informationen für mich?



Warte doch erst mal ab ob die Verordnung überhaupt verlängert wird.
Wenn dann noch Unklarheiten bestehen, bei zuständigemGesundheitsamt nachfragen.

Dann hast du was handfestes.


----------



## doebelfaenger (27. April 2020)

loete1970 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> unsere Reise startet am 13.06. und wir möchten diese auch wahrnehmen. Die 14tägige-Quarantäne wäre für mich und meinen Kumpel nicht problematisch, da wir von zu Hause arbeiten könnten, was ist aber mit den Familienmitgliedern? Müssen die auch in Quarantäne? Darüber habe ich in den Verordnungen von NRW nichts gefunden. Hat da jemand mehr Informationen für mich?



Nein, Familienmitglieder, die bei dir wohnen, sind nicht betroffen:

(2) Den in Absatz 1 genannten Personen ist es in diesem Zeitraum nicht gestattet, Besuch von Personen zu empfangen, die nicht dem Hausstand des Aufenthaltsorts angehören.   

Viele grüße,
-df


----------



## loete1970 (27. April 2020)

Danke für die Antworten.

Hm, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, geht meiner Meinung aus der Verordnung nicht hervor, ob Familienmitglieder auch von der Quarantäne betroffen sind. Klar werde ich warten, ob eine Verlängerung erfolgt, aber ich müsste bis zum 02.05. die Restzahlung vornehmen, würde das aber noch gerne hinaus zögern. Muss mal den Vermieter anrufen.


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2020)

Hallo,



loete1970 schrieb:


> ob Familienmitglieder auch von der Quarantäne betroffen sind.



Würde im Sinn einer Quarantäne eigentlich wenig Sinn machen, wenn ein potenziell Infizierter zu Hause bleiben muss, aber seine intensiven Kontaktpersonen  sich frei in der Menschenmenge bewegen könnten.

Würde aus meiner Sicht nur funktionieren, wenn innerhalb  der Wohnung eine  räumliche Isolation der Person gewährleistet ist .

Für solche Fragen sollte man dann aber das zuständige Gesundheitsamt um Auskunft bitten.

Im Anglerboard wird man da eher Mutmaßungen finden.

Was mein Geschreibsel eben auch ist.


----------



## chris760819 (27. April 2020)

Hey Loete, 
also ich hab aus eigenem Interesse auch einmal nachgeschaut. Wir wollen ja am gleichen Wochenende wir ihr nach Schweden.  Ich finde ebenfalls keinen Hinweis darauf, wie das mit dem im eigenen Haushalt lebenden Familienangehörigen und der eigenen Quarantäne laufen soll. Ich denke ein Anruf beim zuständigen Gesundheitsamt sollte aber Klarheit bringen. Für uns aus NRW ist ja auch noch interessant das man sich freiwillig testen lassen kann, um sozusagen schwarz auf weiß den Nachweis zu haben, dass man sich nicht infiziert hat. Dann entfällt ja die Quarantänezeit von 14 Tagen. Steht alles im §2 Abs. 8 der CoronaEinreiseVO.  Wir müssen in gut zwei Wochen unser Ferienhaus bezahlen. Von daher warten wir erst einmal ab wie sich die Lage weiter entwickelt.


----------



## fishhawk (27. April 2020)

Hallo,



chris760819 schrieb:


> Dann entfällt ja die Quarantänezeit von 14 Tagen.



So wie ich das lese, entfällt sie nicht, sondern wird vorzeitig aufgehoben, wenn das negative Testergebnis da ist und zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch keine Symptome auftreten.

Hängt dann halt von der Kapazität und Schnelligkeit der Tests/Labore ab.

Wer für den Test zuständig ist und welche Tests zugelassen sind, wird wohl das zuständige Gesundheitsamt sagen können.


----------



## nani (27. April 2020)

Ich hoffe auch das ich am 06.06 anreisen kann. Dafür muss aber Dänemark die Grenzen öffnen. Die ganze Quarantäne ist sowie kompletter Quatsch. Was ist denn bitte der Unterschied wenn ich beruflich eine Woche zb. in Hamburg arbeite und dann wieder nach hause komme.


----------



## MikeHawk (27. April 2020)

nani schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auch das ich am 06.06 anreisen kann. Dafür muss aber Dänemark die Grenzen öffnen. Die ganze Quarantäne ist sowie kompletter Quatsch. Was ist denn bitte der Unterschied wenn ich beruflich eine Woche zb. in Hamburg arbeite und dann wieder nach hause komme.



Nun...ich denke das wird nicht passieren....aber dafür gibts ja die Fähren.


----------



## nani (27. April 2020)

Warum sollte Dänemark in den nächsten 6 Wochen nicht ein wenig lockern zumindest den Transfer erlauben?


----------



## arcidosso (27. April 2020)

Ich bin sicher, dass Dänemark die nationalen Vorgaben lockern wird. Es ist undenkbar, dass sie ihren Tourismus 2020 ausfallen lassen.  Schweden ist ja grundsätzlich unproblematisch. Es geht mit Stand heute doch nur um die Fahrtstrecke. Fähren sind eine durchaus zumutbare Alternative und auch schon ein schöner Teil des Urlaubes. 
Schwieriger wird es sein, die jeweiligen unterschiedlichen Einschränkungen des eigenen Bundeslandes zu erfüllen / bzw. zu umgehen. Zwischenzeitlich geht es m.E. nur noch darum , auf der Ebene der MP, "Führer"-Qualitäten zu zeigen. 
Seit Dezember hat man Möglichkeiten zeitlich einfach verschlafen und das ist nicht mehr aufzuholen. Vor allen Dingen nicht mit Aktionismus. 
Ich hoffe für uns Alle, dass wir sehr wohl einen skandinavischen Sommer 2020 bekommen.  Nein, eigentlich bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## loete1970 (27. April 2020)

Ich habe mit dem Gesundheitsamt telefoniert und es ist richtig, das Familienmitglieder oder im Haushalt lebende Personen nicht in Quarantäne müssen. Des Weiteren hat Fishhawk recht, die Quarantäne kann erst nach negativem Testergebnis aufgehoben werden, was bekanntlich dauern kann. Des Weiteren muss der Tests selber gezahlt werden, Kosten ca. € 60-160, so sagte man mir. Aber es kann sich natürlich noch ändern....warten wir es ab!


----------



## chris760819 (27. April 2020)

Danke für die Infos aus erster Hand, Loete. Damit kann man arbeiten


----------



## steffen78 (28. April 2020)

Mit den Tests ist es doch so das ihr euch jetzt schon darum kümmern könnt gleich für die rückreise einen arzttermin mit Testung zu machen. Im übrigen werden die Test immer preiswerter, die letzte info von mein Hausarzt waren 40euro(und der Hinweis das es in den nächsten zwei wochen nochmal preiswerter wird neue (schnell)test's...) testergebnisse werden auch immer schneller verfügbar. 
Könnte mir auch vorstellen das die gesundheitsämter bestimmte schnelltests akzeptieren werden.
Es bleibt zu hoffen das wenigstens die möglichkeit quarantäne mit tests zu umgehen von den anderen bundesländern übernommen wird...


----------



## AngelAndy20 (28. April 2020)

Danke Loete für die Infos - Top! Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Regierung beruhigen, dann könnte ich fahren, wenn bis Ende Mai nix dazwischen kommt... Wäre super wenn die Leute die fahren hier kurz schreiben wie es läuft - ausnahmsweise meine ich mal nicht die Fänge... ;-)


----------



## loete1970 (28. April 2020)

Inzwischen habe ich auch eine Rückantwort von unserer Vermietungsagentur, die mit der Vermieterin gesprochen hat (ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass die Restzahlung bis zum 02.05. erfolgen sollte) erhalten.

Wir können die Entwicklung abwarten und die Zahlung der Restsumme bis Anfang Juni hinauszögern, um evtl. weitere Reglementierungen der Regierungen abzuwarten.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (29. April 2020)

Guten Morgen, jetzt bin ich wieder verwirrt... Durch die Medien geht ja, dass die Reisewarnung vorraussichtlich bis "mindestens" Mitte Juni verlängert wird. Das würde bedeuten man könne (!) Reisen bis dorthin kostenfrei stornieren. So - könne - nicht müsse. Und jetzt les ich grad beim Focus "Die Grenzen zu den Nachbarländern dürfen abgesehen vom Warenverkehr nur noch von Berufspendlern oder Menschen mit einem anderen dringenden Grund passiert werden. " Ich fürchte das dringend benötigte Hechtangeln in natürlicher Umgebung ohne Menschenmassen gilt nicht als dringender Grund... Wie ist eure Sicht der Dinge?


----------



## MikeHawk (29. April 2020)

Schweden zählt in diesem Fall nicht als Nachbarland.

Bitte keine haltlosen Sätze aus iwelchen Magazinen für voll nehmen sondern nur auf die Verordnungen schauen!


----------



## chris760819 (29. April 2020)

Hey Andy,
ob du ausreisen oder vielmehr in ein anderes Land einreisen darfst hängt von dem entsprechenden Einreiseland ab. Auf der Seite der Bundespolizei steht dazu folgendes.

*"Darf ich aus Deutschland ausreisen?*
_Das Auswärtige Amt hat eine weltweite Reisewarnung herausgegeben. Eine Ausreise ist jedoch davon abhängig, ob der Zielstaat dieser Einreise zustimmt. Hierzu wenden Sie sich bitte an die Behörde des jeweiligen Staates in den Sie einreisen möchten. Bitte beachten Sie auch, dass sich die Regelungen gegebenenfalls im Verlauf Ihrer Reise auch ändern können."_

Schweden hat meines Wissens keine Einreisebeschränkungen erlassen. Demnach kannst du - Stand heute -  nach Schweden einreisen.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (29. April 2020)

Hallo Mike, Magazine les ich nicht - die guck ich höchstens 
Ich hab das auf der Focus-Nachrichtenseite gelese, so ähnlich aber auch bei Welt.

@chris: Danke, also wenn Schweden nichts ändert und Stena Line weiter fährt wäre es möglich. Ich wäre urlaubsreif, aber meine bessere Hälfte und meine Kollegen auf der Arbeit halten mich für bekloppt - andererseits stört mich das nicht...


----------



## ellobo11 (29. April 2020)

Hallo Leute,
ja was soll ich sagen,wir (3 Kumpels) wären am 2.Mai eigentlich nach SWE gefahren,wenn das Wort eigentlich nur nicht wäre,hätten wir das Problem nicht mit der 2 wöchigen Quarantäne und könnten zu dritt im Auto fahren wären wir gefahren,nur da wir alle 3 in der gleichen Firma arbeiten geht das natürlich nicht, alle 3 dann 4 Wochen weg das ist dann doch was viel.

Was ich verstehe ist:    Das wann man nach Spanien,Italien,Kroatien usw also ans Meer in Hotels mit was weiß ich wie vielen Menschen fliegt,es erstmal nicht "erlaubt"

Was ich nicht verstehe:     Das man darüber nachdenkt HIER in D den Urlaub in Ferienwohnungen/Häuser im Sommer wohl "erlaubt". Nun in SWE sind wir in der Pampa, angeln jeden Tag sind auf dem See unterwegs,wen soll ich da treffen,das die da "oben" nicht unterscheiden können zwischen Urlaub mit Massen (Strand,Hotels ect) und nen individuellen Urlaub in der Pampa in SWE,für die ist halt Urlaub-Urlaub.  
Wobei stellt euch vor man kann im Sommer hier in D in Ferienwohnungen/Häuser urlauben,wenn alle da hin Fahren ist es dann da nicht auch überlaufen,wenn jedes Haus in SWE belegt wäre würde man trotzdem keinen treffen aber gut wer von unseren Politikern fährt schon in ein Haus nach SWE in die Pampa...........


----------



## nobbi1962 (29. April 2020)

Macht zu Hause Urlaub!

hier in S-H kommt keiner weit ---einmal wenden und ab nach hause.

oder ein kleiner LKW- bist auf Arbeit.
für 3000€ &30€Angelkarte die Woche sterben und uns das wieder ins Land schleppen.

unbegreiflich
aber fahrt mit Gott.

lg nobbi


----------



## Jan_Cux (29. April 2020)

Ja bleibt daheim...


----------



## smithie (30. April 2020)

Wie es wohl aussehen wird, wenn alle Deutschen in Deutschland Urlaub machen werden?
Ich glaube, da ist es ungefährlicher in SWE im Nirgendwo zu sein...


----------



## doebelfaenger (30. April 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Macht zu Hause Urlaub!
> 
> hier in S-H kommt keiner weit ---einmal wenden und ab nach hause.
> 
> ...



Merke: Der Blockwart ist auch im Anglerboard nicht weit.

"und uns das wieder ins Land schleppen". Klar, Deutschland ist ja schon virenfrei, das kommt ja nur noch von außerhalb rein...

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## zokker (30. April 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ...
> unbegreiflich
> aber fahrt mit Gott.



Was für ein Quatsch ...

Ich fahre nächste Woche quer durch die Republik, nach Rastadt, zur Arbeit und werde da auch mit vielen Leuten in Kontakt kommen. Alles erlaubt, ist ja Arbeit ...


----------



## chris760819 (30. April 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> hier in S-H kommt keiner weit ---einmal wenden und ab nach hause.




Hey Nobbi,

Deine Ausführungen finde ich durchaus interessant. Wie kommst du zu der Annahme?
Ich hab da nämlich etwas ganz anderes gelesen.

Auf der Seite des Landes Schleswig Holstein steht dazu folgendes.


*"Welche Regeln gelten für Reisen nach, durch, oder aus Schleswig-Holstein?*​

_*Darf ich Schleswig-Holstein durchqueren, um in ein anderes Bundesland zu gelangen?*_​
_Reisen aus touristischem Anlass in das Gebiet des Landes Schleswig-Holstein sind derzeit untersagt. Eine Durchreise durch Schleswig-Holstein ist jedoch zulässig. Für eine eventuelle Kontrolle sollten Nachweise mit sich geführt werden, die den Reisezweck belegen."_​
Ich finde, in vielen der letzten Beiträgen wurde stets versucht, rechtlich einwandfrei über die Situation und die derzeitige Gesetzeslage zu informieren.

Was  jeder einzelne aus den hier zusammengetragenen Informationen an Rückschlüssen zieht, also ob er den geplanten Urlaub machen will oder nicht, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt und ist dann letztendlich jedem selber überlassen.


----------



## doebelfaenger (30. April 2020)

chris760819 schrieb:


> Was dann jeder einzelne aus den hier zusammengetragenen Informationen an Rückschlüssen zieht, also ob er den geplanten Urlaub machen will oder nicht, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt und ist dann letztendlich jedem selber überlassen.



Mehr muss eigentlich dazu nicht mehr gesagt werden. Informiert euch gut, fragt zur Not nach und entscheidet dann selbst.


----------



## Jan_Cux (30. April 2020)

chris760819 schrieb:


> Hey Nobbi,
> 
> Deine Ausführungen finde ich durchaus interessant. Wie kommst du zu der Annahme?
> Ich hab da nämlich etwas ganz anderes gelesen.
> ...



Ich nehme an Nobbi meinte damit Touristische Reisen nach SH, im Hamburger Umland wurden selbst Radfahrer beim Ausflug die gar nicht wußten, dass Sie sich plötzlich in SH befinden und nicht mehr in Hamburg wieder verscheucht. 
Mal eben zum Heringsangeln nach SH...Pustekuchen.  Arbeitstechnisch und zur Durchreise ist ein anderes Blatt. Ich fahre nächsten Mittwoch wieder nach Sylt, war da auch schon während der "Sperrung" zum Arbeiten. Geht ohne Probleme. 

Schweden ist ja noch ein Sonderfall, dort gehen Sie die Problematik ja anders an als bei uns.   

Muß jeder für sich entscheiden, aber solange noch eine Weltweite Reisewarnung existiert könnte man sich eine Reise zu Vergnügungszwecken auch mal für dieses Jahr verkneifen. Meine persöhnliche Meinung. 

Gruß von der Waterkant


----------



## doebelfaenger (1. Mai 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Muß jeder für sich entscheiden, aber solange noch eine Weltweite Reisewarnung existiert könnte man sich eine Reise zu Vergnügungszwecken auch mal für dieses Jahr verkneifen. Meine persöhnliche Meinung.
> 
> Gruß von der Waterkant



Hi Jan,

wenn Du hier schon mit dem moralischen Zeigefinger wedelst, gehe ich davon aus, dass Du mit gutem Beispiel vorangehst und alle Tätigkeiten zu Vergnügungszwecken unterlässt derzeit. Oder? Also zum Beispiel auch Angeln, Spazierengehen etc. Und nicht schön den Sonnenuntergang auf Sylt gucken nächste Woche, gell?! Könntest überall Leute anstecken oder dich anstecken und das Virus weitertragen. 

Finde ich gut von dir!

Weil ansonsten könntest Du dir den moralischen Zeigefinger auch verkneifen. Meine persönliche Meinung.

Viele Grüße und ein schönes vergnügungsfreies Wochenende!
Dirk


----------



## nani (1. Mai 2020)

So habe gestern leider auch den Schwedenurlaub am 06.06. absagen müssen, wegen der weltweiten Reisewarnung, die warum auch immer bis zum 14.06 verlängert wurde. Ich hätte die Reise ohne schlechtes Gewissen gerne angetreten aber die 14täge Quarantäne macht es uns leider unmöglich. Werde versuchen noch was im Oktober zu finden.


----------



## Jan_Cux (1. Mai 2020)

Moin Dirk, 

weitestgehend Ja. Heringsangeln am 18.März eingestellt. Drei Wochen daheim geblieben und im Garten. Einkaufen mußte ich einige Male. Und zum Sonnenuntergang bin ich wieder auf dem Festland.  
Das war auch nicht als Moralapostel gemeint, ich hatte eher die Gesundheit der Reisenden im Kopf. 

Natürlich tut es mir Leid für alle die sich auf den Angelurlaub gefreut haben, und nun absagen mußten. Ebenso wie die Vermieter der Boote und Häusern / Campingplätze in Schweden. 

Viele Grüße
Jan


----------



## yellowred (4. Mai 2020)

Moin Leute,

ich verfolge die Diskussionen seit einiger Zeit und bin im Zwiespalt.
Folgendes Szenario:

Wir haben 5 Wochen frei und haben eigentlich Ende Mai, Anfang Juni einen 2-wöchigen Urlaub in Südschweden geplant.
Bedeutet, bis die Arbeit wieder beginnt, wären nach Rückreise noch 3 Wochen übrig.
Wir kommen aus Hamburg und solange die Grenze nach Dänemark dicht ist, würden wir die Fähre nehmen, mit Option kurzfristig zu stornieren, sollte die Grenze doch wieder öffnen.
Das Haus ist über AirBnB gebucht und steht relativ einsam am See. Kein Mensch weit und breit, außer vielleicht bei der Übergabe.
Haben nur vor zu angeln und im Garten zu sitzen, sollte es das Wetter zulassen.
Ganz objektiv gesehen, was spricht dagegen?


----------



## MikeHawk (4. Mai 2020)

Nichts.

Ich habe soeben meine Fähre gebucht


----------



## loete1970 (4. Mai 2020)

Alex, wann geht es bei Dir nochmal los an den Kalvsjön?


----------



## Hagen (4. Mai 2020)

Hj 
Was für eine Fähre hast Du gebucht?
Gruß Hagen


----------



## Nelearts (4. Mai 2020)

Da spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen! Ausser Ossi Angie. Fahrt einfach los und genießt die Coronafreie Zeit in der Pampa.
Und ob Ihr bei der Rückkehr in Quarantäne geht steht offen. Kreativität ist gefragt!
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## nani (4. Mai 2020)

Da die Junifahrt leider wegen Corona bzw. der 14 tägigen Quarantäne ausfällt, haben wir für Anfang Oktober einen neuen Termin bekommen. Ich war schon oft in Schweden, aber nur in den Monaten von Mai-August. Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können im Oktober? Sind in Südschweden, Bolmensee und unser Zielfisch ist der Zander.  LG  Andre


----------



## MikeHawk (5. Mai 2020)

@Dirk & Hagen:

Ich nehme am 5.6. die 22 Uhr TT-Line von Rostock.

Für mich ist die Quarantäne wegen Home Office etc. kein Problem.

Beste Grüße und bleibt gesund!


----------



## MikeHawk (5. Mai 2020)

@nani 

Ich kann nur von September berichten. Prinzipiell ist der Oktober ja erst mal ein sehr guter Raubfisch monat.
Die Fische stehen in der Regel flacher (3-6m) und fressen sich vor dem Wintereinbruch ordentlich voll.

Nachteile:
- Es wird sehr früh dunkel, d.h. weniger Zeit zum Angeln (sollte man nicht auf Nachtangeln stehen)
- Du musst mit deutlich stärkeren und häufigeren Winden rechnen - das kann, gerade am Bolmen schon sehr mies werden


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Mai 2020)

yellowred schrieb:


> Wir kommen aus Hamburg und solange die Grenze nach Dänemark dicht ist, würden wir die Fähre nehmen, mit Option kurzfristig zu stornieren, sollte die Grenze doch wieder öffnen.
> Das Haus ist über AirBnB gebucht und steht relativ einsam am See. Kein Mensch weit und breit, außer vielleicht bei der Übergabe.



Auf der Fähre bist du aber nicht alleine, oder?

Werde für 2020 keinen Urlaub planen, max. mal einen Tagestrip irgendwohin zum Angeln, heißt morgens los und abends wieder im eigenen Bett schlafen.
Zum Glück kann ich mich auch mit vielen anderen Dingen beschäftigen, sodass mir nicht langweilig ist. Mir fehlt ehr die Zeit, all das zu machen, was ich noch machen möchte.


----------



## nani (5. Mai 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> - Du musst mit deutlich stärkeren und häufigeren Winden rechnen - das kann, gerade am Bolmen schon sehr mies werden


Hallo, genau das sind auch meine Befürchtungen. Selbst in den Sommermonaten geht es da schon sehr gut ab. Zum Glück sind wir alle Seefest und recht weit im Norden,das wir uns geschützte Buchten suchen können.


----------



## yellowred (5. Mai 2020)

Naja da gibt's für nen Fuffi auch Kabinen. Und die Leute, die ich bis zur Kabine treffe, treffe ich auch tagsüber in Hamburg beim Einkauf etc.
Mal davon abgesehen, werden die Grenzen nach Dänemark wohl laut News im Mai noch wieder geöffnet, daher wäre die Fähre auch kein Thema mehr.



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Auf der Fähre bist du aber nicht alleine, oder?
> 
> Werde für 2020 keinen Urlaub planen, max. mal einen Tagestrip irgendwohin zum Angeln, heißt morgens los und abends wieder im eigenen Bett schlafen.
> Zum Glück kann ich mich auch mit vielen anderen Dingen beschäftigen, sodass mir nicht langweilig ist. Mir fehlt ehr die Zeit, all das zu machen, was ich noch machen möchte.


----------



## Nelearts (5. Mai 2020)

nani schrieb:


> Da die Junifahrt leider wegen Corona bzw. der 14 tägigen Quarantäne ausfällt, haben wir für Anfang Oktober einen neuen Termin bekommen. Ich war schon oft in Schweden, aber nur in den Monaten von Mai-August. Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können im Oktober? Sind in Südschweden, Bolmensee und unser Zielfisch ist der Zander.  LG  Andre



Hej Nani,
musstet Ihr jetzt für Juni absagen um Stornokosten zu vermeiden oder hättet Ihr noch warten können? Wir gehen zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt davon aus, dass die Einreise-Quarantäne bis zu unserer Rückkehr am 27. Juni nicht mehr vorhanden sein wird. Also durchhalten bis zum Letzten Moment ist hier die Devise! Aber OK, unsere Privatvermieter sind da sehr kulant. Wir hätten auch noch 24h vor Anreise absagen können. War bisher in 2015 einmal im September oben am Asnen, wettertechnisch immer noch sehr hohe Wassertemperatur von 21 Grad. Windtechnisch schon etwas sportlicher als im Juni.
Fangerfolge ca. gleich mit Juni, der Raubfisch stand immer noch tief.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## nani (6. Mai 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Hej Nani,
> musstet Ihr jetzt für Juni absagen um Stornokosten zu vermeiden oder hättet Ihr noch warten können? Wir gehen zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt davon aus, dass die Einreise-Quarantäne bis zu unserer Rückkehr am 27. Juni nicht mehr vorhanden sein wird. Also durchhalten bis zum Letzten Moment ist hier die Devise! Aber OK, unsere Privatvermieter sind da sehr kulant. Wir hätten auch noch 24h vor Anreise absagen können. War bisher in 2015 einmal im September oben am Asnen, wettertechnisch immer noch sehr hohe Wassertemperatur von 21 Grad. Windtechnisch schon etwas sportlicher als im Juni.
> Fangerfolge ca. gleich mit Juni, der Raubfisch stand immer noch tief.
> Gruß, Nelearts


Moin es ging uns nicht um die Stornokosten, sondern um die 14 tägige Quarantäne. Die weltweite Reisewarnung wurde ja bis zum 15.06 verlängert also über unsere Reisezeit hinaus.


----------



## steffen78 (7. Mai 2020)

Ich habe heute mit stena-line telefoniert und da wurde mir gesagt das die polizei die reiserückkehrer von schweden kontrolliert und die 14 tage quarantäne absichert. Bei mir würde es in 14tagen los gehen... Hoffe noch auf legales umgehen der quarantäne(durch testung siehe nrw)...


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Mai 2020)

...


----------



## steffen78 (7. Mai 2020)

Wieso sollte mich jemand abholen? Habe ne auslandskrankenversicherung und du meinst bestimmt kreuzbandriss oder kleinen zeh gebrochen aber da wir schon alles gut gehen


----------



## MikeHawk (8. Mai 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Solltes Du in Schweden krank werden--
> holt Dich Deutschland nicht ab.



Lass doch mal bitte diese sinnlosen und vorallem total falschen Aussagen bleiben, ok? Danke!


----------



## loete1970 (8. Mai 2020)

nani schrieb:


> Da die Junifahrt leider wegen Corona bzw. der 14 tägigen Quarantäne ausfällt, haben wir für Anfang Oktober einen neuen Termin bekommen. Ich war schon oft in Schweden, aber nur in den Monaten von Mai-August. Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können im Oktober? Sind in Südschweden, Bolmensee und unser Zielfisch ist der Zander.  LG  Andre



Guten Morgen,
ich kann die Informationen bezgl. Herbstreisen auch bestätigen. Wir waren einmal im Oktober in Schweden, hatten Starkwinde, unangenehme Kälte und die frühe Dunkelheit um 18.30 Uhr fanden wir auch nicht so toll. Hinsichtlich der Fänge war es von der Quantität gut, von der Qualität aber nicht merklich besser.


----------



## arcidosso (8. Mai 2020)

Ich kann loete und Andre nur bestätigen. Der "Indian Summer" hat in Schweden natürlich seine optischen Reize . Aber ..., , dass frühe Hereinbrechen der Dunkelheit ist schon Mist. Ich spreche hier tatsächlich von der Dunkelheit,  man kann auch sagen " Nachtschwärze " und starkem Nebel am Tag und in der Nacht  Ich bin oftmals  Richtung Stuga mit der notwendigen Beleuchtung einer Taschenlampe  - Mag Lite-  gefahren. Was habe ich im Kegel gesehen ? Nichts, nur das alles gleich aussah. Nun, ich war in meinem Bereich, den ich wirklich gut kenne. Ansonsten hätte ich unfreiwillig eine Nacht draußen verbringen müssen.  Ursache war eigentlich immer, dass ich zu weit vom " Heimathafen " entfernt war. Eine andere Sache im Herbst ist der erfrischende Wind. Das heißt, selbst das Wasser erfreut sich und tanzt den Wellentanz. Einige Male in Polonäse mit langen Wellen , einige Male auch im Beatrhythmus mit kurzen Wellen, die absolut Sch... sind, alles begleitet vom Regen, der auch schon deftig sein kann.  Mein Linderboot wird immer mit Felssteinen bestückt, damit es nicht mittanzt.  Alles in allem sind solche Situationen "unschön". Wenn man dann noch die Rute draußen hat, kann man davon ausgehen, dass der Biss kommt. Jetzt hat man ein Problem.  Fangen  und Absaufen oder Abreißen ? Ich kann nur jedem die 2. Alternative empfehlen und bei solchen Verhältnissen die Ruten nicht auszuwerfen. 
Es klingt alles ein bisschen hart. Ist es aber nicht immer . Der kurze Tag bleibt natürlich. Nicht aber das Wetter. Bei schönem ruhigen Wetter, die Wasseroberfläche leicht gekräuselt, die Sonne scheint, am Himmel das Kreischen der Vogelzüge, das einzig sichtbare Boot auf dem See, die bunten Wälder,  ..., dann weiß man, jawohl, alles richtig gemacht. 
Diese schönen Tage wünsche ich Allen, die im späten Herbst "angreifen" werden.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (12. Mai 2020)

Es besteht wieder Hoffnung das wird doch am 30.Mai 2020 für zwei Wochen nach Schweden kommen......









						Gericht kippt Quarantänepflicht für Einreisende
					

Erfolg für den Besitzer einer Ferienimmobilie in Schweden: Er muss bei der Rü...




					www.t-online.de


----------



## MikeHawk (12. Mai 2020)

Weiss jemand wie es ist wenn man kurzfrstig eine weitere Person mit auf die Fähre zu nehmen?

Ich mein...die Kabine habe ich ja bereits und 1 Bett wäre noch frei.... hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?


----------



## chris760819 (12. Mai 2020)

Hey Mike, einfach beim Fährunternehmen anrufen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es da Probleme gibt. Wir fahren immer mit Finnlines und hab schon mehrfach mit den Mitarbeiterinnen telefoniert. Die waren immer nett und hilfsbereit.


----------



## nani (12. Mai 2020)

Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> Es besteht wieder Hoffnung das wird doch am 30.Mai 2020 für zwei Wochen nach Schweden kommen......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na toll. Wenn jetzt auch noch die Grenzen aufmachen, dann ärgere ich mich richtig.


----------



## steffen78 (12. Mai 2020)

Gefühle hoch und runter klappt,klappt nicht,klappt,klappt nicht,... Ich hab noch ne woche und warte mal ab...


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (12. Mai 2020)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Gefühle hoch und runter klappt,klappt nicht,klappt,klappt nicht,... Ich hab noch ne woche und warte mal ab...


Geht mir genau so! Hin und her! Zum Glück habe ich als zweite Option im August noch zwei Wochen und gerade eben nochmal eine Woche Mitte September gebucht.


----------



## steffen78 (12. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, soll wohl bis zum 15.05. (auf bundesebene)die grenzöffnung inkl quarantäne neu bewertet werden... Die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Nelearts (12. Mai 2020)

nani schrieb:


> Na toll. Wenn jetzt auch noch die Grenzen aufmachen, dann ärgere ich mich richtig.


Tja nani,
deswegen haben wir uns schon vor 14 Tagen entschieden zu fahren!!
2 Wochen Quarantäne hin oder her, kann man durch einen Corona-Test aushebeln. OK, bei unserem Doc dauert der 2 Tage und kostet. Aber was bei unserer Rückkehr am 27. Juni aktuell ist wissen wir auch nicht. Wir haben uns nur vorbereitet. Für mich ist das Thema mit der Quarantäne durch! Niedersachsen ist vorgeprescht, "Türken Armin" prescht hinterher, die Zahlen vom RKI sprechen eindeutige Richtung, die Wirtschaft macht Druck.............
Bei weiterhin vernünftigem Verhalten von uns allen geht es wieder bergauf!


----------



## nani (12. Mai 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Tja nani,
> deswegen haben wir uns schon vor 14 Tagen entschieden zu fahren!!
> 2 Wochen Quarantäne hin oder her, kann man durch einen Corona-Test aushebeln. OK, bei unserem Doc dauert der 2 Tage und kostet. Aber was bei unserer Rückkehr am 27. Juni aktuell ist wissen wir auch nicht. Wir haben uns nur vorbereitet. Für mich ist das Thema mit der Quarantäne durch! Niedersachsen ist vorgeprescht, "Türken Armin" prescht hinterher, die Zahlen vom RKI sprechen eindeutige Richtung, die Wirtschaft macht Druck.............
> Bei weiterhin vernünftigem Verhalten von uns allen geht es wieder bergauf!


Wohl alles Richtig gemacht!!!! Ich komme aus Niedersachsen und da war bis gestern Quarantäne Pflicht. Aber ein gutes hat es doch, wenn ihr wiederkommt. habe ich mein Schwedenurlaub noch vor mir


----------



## Nelearts (12. Mai 2020)

nani schrieb:


> Wohl alles Richtig gemacht!!!! Ich komme aus Niedersachsen und da war bis gestern Quarantäne Pflicht. Aber ein gutes hat es doch, wenn ihr wiederkommt. habe ich mein Schwedenurlaub noch vor mir


@nani: Neidvoller Seitenblick....


----------



## smithie (13. Mai 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Tja nani,
> deswegen haben wir uns schon vor 14 Tagen entschieden zu fahren!!
> 2 Wochen Quarantäne hin oder her, kann man durch einen Corona-Test aushebeln. OK, bei unserem Doc dauert der 2 Tage und kostet. Aber was bei unserer Rückkehr am 27. Juni aktuell ist wissen wir auch nicht. Wir haben uns nur vorbereitet. Für mich ist das Thema mit der Quarantäne durch! Niedersachsen ist vorgeprescht, "Türken Armin" prescht hinterher, die Zahlen vom RKI sprechen eindeutige Richtung, die Wirtschaft macht Druck.............
> Bei weiterhin vernünftigem Verhalten von uns allen geht es wieder bergauf!


Geb Dir in allem Recht, nur beim letzten Punkt bin ich skeptisch  

Ihr sprecht hier im Schwedenplaner logischerweise von Schweden. 
Hat jemand Infos, wie es mit Finnland wäre?


----------



## der-solinger (13. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen ich habe mit den Kundenservice von Scanlines Fähre telefoniert, 
die fahren ja von Fehmarn-Puttgarden aus nach Dänemark und dann die zweite Strecke nach Schweden.
Sie sagten mir bis zum 14. Juni ist Reisewarnung, also bis dahin fahren die nur LKWs und die ich Berufspendler usw. 
Ich selbst komme ja aus NRW und die aktuelle Verordnung was die Quarantäne angeht hier mal ein Link





						Corona-Virus in Nordrhein-Westfalen | Land.NRW
					






					www.land.nrw
				



Die Verordnung vom 10.Mai bezüglich der 14-tägigen Quarantäne gilt bis zum 25.Mai für Rückkehrer!
Am 29.Mai fahre ich für 2 Wochen nach Schweden bin Stand jetzt Quarantäne technisch Safe.
Es wird sich meiner Meinung nach eher lockern, als dass der Termin angezogen werden würde.
Zumal in der Verordnung vom 7. Mai noch am 30. Mai die Rede war.
Mit meinem Vermieter habe ich auch telefoniert, in Schweden läuft alles unproblematisch.
Ich lasse mich von meinem "Pampa Urlaub" nicht abbringen.
Ja ok Fähre musste ich umbuchen fahre nun von Travemünde...

LG und Tight lines

der-solinger


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (13. Mai 2020)

nani schrieb:


> Wohl alles Richtig gemacht!!!! Ich komme aus Niedersachsen und da war bis gestern Quarantäne Pflicht. Aber ein gutes hat es doch, wenn ihr wiederkommt. habe ich mein Schwedenurlaub noch vor mir


Und wenn Du wiederkommst habe ich noch zwei weitere Schwedenurlaube vor mir.....!


----------



## MikeHawk (13. Mai 2020)

@der-solinger 
werde aus dem Link nicht ganz schlau..

Meines Wissens nach wird doch heute darüber gesprochen, ob die Quarantäne Regelung für NRW hinfällig ist?!


----------



## der-solinger (13. Mai 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> @der-solinger
> werde aus dem Link nicht ganz schlau..
> 
> Meines Wissens nach wird doch heute darüber gesprochen, ob die Quarantäne Regelung für NRW hinfällig ist?!


Wenn du den Link öffnest siehst du unten die Verordnung vom 8. Mai und Sie hat ab dem 10. Mai  Bestand und sie wird am 25.Mai außer Kraft gesetzt. Beschrieben ist dort halt  wie man sich verhalten muss was für Strafen geben würde und so weiter. Das ist halt noch Stand der Dinge, natürlich reden die jeden Tag Bundesland intern ob die Quarantäne Regelung weiterhin bestehen bleibt, aber das ist für uns in NRW halt noch gültig.


----------



## MikeHawk (13. Mai 2020)

Habs gefunden, danke. Ist natürlich nach vor wie möglich das sie einfach verlängert wird.


----------



## arcidosso (13. Mai 2020)

Ich denke, Quarantänepläne der jeweiligen Länder und Bundesländer können bei der Urlaubsplanung unberücksichtigt bleiben. Obwohl ich kein Pandemie-Experte bin, erkenne ich, dass seit einigen Tagen seitens der Bundes- und Landesregierungen das schwedische Corona- Modell favorisiert und umgesetzt wird. D.h. , eine Durchseuchung der Bevölkerung soll und wird erfolgen. Was wirklich gestern noch als zwingend notwendig erachtet wurde, ist heute hinfällig. Zusätzlich kommt, dass man es nicht wagen kann, die nationale Wirtschaft ins Abseits zu stellen. Die durch die Krise in die Arbeitslosigkeit  Gedrängten , erneut in Lohn und Brot zu setzen, ist eine der größten kommenden Aufgaben. 
Was das für uns bedeutet ? Nichts, wenn wir lediglich unsere Nordlandfahrten sehen, die werden wohl ohne Einschränkungen durchgeführt werden können. Aber ..., 
das Damoklesschwert der Pandemie schwebt weiter über uns. Hier in Deutschland, auf den Fähren, in Schweden , überall.  Die sich  widersprüchlichen Veröffentlichungen haben mehr zur Verunsicherung als zur Aufklärung beigetragen. 
Trotzdem bin ich froh, wenn ich in den Weiten Schwedens untertauchen kann. Leider muss ich noch drei Monate und ein paar Tage warten. 
Den Anderen, die jetzt bald fahren werden, schleift die Drillinge und spult neu auf.  Viel Glück euch Allen.


----------



## MegaBarsch (13. Mai 2020)

Wir fahren Anfang Juni nach Schweden. Die uns angebotene Stornierungsmöglichkeit bis Ende März haben wir nicht wahrgenommen und gepokert.
Allerdings haben wir anstelle der Vogelfluglinie, die wir bisher gefahren sind, die Fähre Travemünde - Trelleborg gebucht.
Ich habe diesen Urlaub so dringend nötig und freue mich auf eine Woche angeln und Natur.


----------



## smithie (13. Mai 2020)

Hat jemand von euch aktuell was gebaucht (also nicht schon lange geplant)?
Gibt es noch Unterkünfte, Boot, etc.?

Ich wollte eigentlich vor Corona buchen, hab's nicht und warte nun halt noch ab, wie es sich so entwickelt.
Daher die Frage: findet man überhaupt noch was brauchbares?


----------



## MegaBarsch (13. Mai 2020)

Also ich habe gestern mal neugieriger weise geschaut und hätte auch gleich etwas für Anfang Juni gefunden.
In der Hauptsaison (Sommerferien) dürfte es schwieriger sein, da die Schweden dann unterwegs sind.


----------



## MikeHawk (13. Mai 2020)

Ich denke die meisten der deutschen Angsthasen haben storniert - Daher wird überdurchschnittlich viel frei sein.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (13. Mai 2020)

So! Ich hab den Druck nicht mehr ausgehalten und gerade auch die Fähre für Ende Mai auf Verdacht gebucht!  Die TT-Fähren sind ja gar nicht so teuer wenn man bisschen flexibel ist. Zahle jetzt Hin- und Rückfahrt mit Kabine, Auto und Hund nur 314,- Euro und da geht eine Fahrt sogar schön über Nacht. Kostet ja über Dänemark mit Fähre, Brücke und Sprit fast das gleiche. Außerdem könnte ich die Fähre sogar bis 24h vor Abfahrt kostenlos stornieren. Hoffe nur das unser Hund während der langen Fährfahrt nicht durchdreht......


----------



## Nelearts (13. Mai 2020)

smithie schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch aktuell was gebaucht (also nicht schon lange geplant)?
> Gibt es noch Unterkünfte, Boot, etc.?
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich vor Corona buchen, hab's nicht und warte nun halt noch ab, wie es sich so entwickelt.
> Daher die Frage: findet man überhaupt noch was brauchbares?


Hej smithie,
wenn Du jetzt schnell bist gibt es noch eine Menge. Viele haben lange gebuchte Unterkünfte abgesagt, so auch bei unseren Privatvermietern.
Der große "Run" wird allerdings jetzt schnell wieder losgehen nach meiner Einschätzung.
Google möge Dir beistehen, viel Erfolg!


----------



## bierstuch (13. Mai 2020)

So, kurze Info: Eigentlich hatte ich ja vor 2 Wochen meinen Urlaub geplant gehabt, aber den habe ich Aufgrund der Quarantäne abgesagt. Nach dem Beschluss des OVG am Montag in Niedersachsen wuchs die Sehnsucht nach Schweden innerhalb kürzester Zeit in mir. Nach der heutigen Pressekonferenz unseres Innenministers dann die endgültige Klarheit, die ich auch noch bei meinem Gesundheitsamt des Vertrauens absichern ließ, wurde für Freitag ein Ferienhaus in der Nähe von Västervik gesucht und auch gebucht. Ein Transit durch Dänemark nach Schweden wäre laut Behörden zulässig, aber mich hat dann auch der Preis ab Rostock doch überzeugt. Spare 200,-€ im Gegensatz zur Vogelfluglinie, da ich mit Boot unterwegs bin... Welch Glücksgefühle mich gerade durchfluten...  Ich drück euch allen die Daumen, dass die Zeit schnell vergeht und ihr unserer Leidenschaft fröhnen könnt! 
Tight lines
Bierstuch


----------



## MikeHawk (13. Mai 2020)

@bierstuch Glückwunsch! Aus welchem Bundesland kommst du?


----------



## bierstuch (13. Mai 2020)

Niedersachsen


----------



## Nelearts (13. Mai 2020)

bierstuch schrieb:


> Niedersachsen


Gruß aus NRW, wir fahren nun auch am 06.06.20!!!!


----------



## Nelearts (13. Mai 2020)

Und ich halte die ganze Sache immer noch für vollkommen überzogen.
Aber "Ende gut, Alles gut". Obwohl es noch nicht wirklich das Ende ist!
Die Krise geht weiter bis zum Impfstoff und auch dann noch weiter weil es die ignoranten I-Gegner gibt. Schade.... Hirnlose wird es aber leider immer geben.


----------



## nani (13. Mai 2020)

Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> Und wenn Du wiederkommst habe ich noch zwei weitere Schwedenurlaube vor mir.....!


Wirklich du fährst noch im November nach Schweden, Respekt.


----------



## steffen78 (13. Mai 2020)

Heute war die pressekonferenz vom innenministerium(Seehofer). Ab Samstag sollen die 14 Tage quarantäne bei einreise fallen (nur noch wenn man über drittstaaten einreist. 
Allerdings haben die Länder das letzte wort...


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (14. Mai 2020)

nani schrieb:


> Wirklich du fährst noch im November nach Schweden, Respekt.


Na da hast mich erwischt!  Nur zwei Woche im Juni, zwei im August und eine im September! Wir hatten letztes Jahr im Oktober top Wetter da! War überhaupt nicht windig und zwischen 16.19 Grad. Wenn die Sonne weg ist, wird es aber schnell frisch. Habe nen guten Überlebensanzug der bei Kälte oder Regen total praktisch ist. Ich habe übrigens festgestellt, dass bei mir am See die Fische im Juni gut zu fangen sind, im August spitze und im Oktober wurde es viel weniger und das obwohl ich andere Tiefen und alles probiert habe. Die Natur ist dann aber echt der Hammer wenn sich alles verfärbt.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (14. Mai 2020)

Komme gerade vom Vereinsbach und habe innerhalb 2 Stunden 8 Bachforellen mit 1,5 cm Wobbler gefangen. Ist natürlich nicht so wie in Schweden aber für zwischendurch war das schon ganz lustig....!


----------



## florianfr (14. Mai 2020)

Egal was passiert. Ich fahre am 25.5 wieder an den See Sommen in Schweden. Habe mir eine Ausnahmegenehmigung vom Gesundheitsamt geben lassen. Ausnahmsweise mal die richtige Berufswahl getroffen.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (14. Mai 2020)

florianfr schrieb:


> Egal was passiert. Ich fahre am 25.5 wieder an den See Sommen in Schweden. Habe mir eine Ausnahmegenehmigung vom Gesundheitsamt geben lassen. Ausnahmsweise mal die richtige Berufswahl getroffen.


Was ist den ein Ausnahmeregelung und was hat das mit dem Beruf zu tun? Ich lasse mich ggf. am 1. Tag nach dem Urlaub testen aber ich glaube, dass es (ja ich weiß bis zum 14.Juni) auch am 13. Juni keine großen Kontrollen mehr gibt. Und mal ehrlich....! Hier macht alles wieder auf aber mit Frau und Hund alleine in der Wildnis soll was passieren...!?! Merkwürdige Zeiten.


----------



## bierstuch (14. Mai 2020)

Für alle NRWler, der kleine Armin hat vorhin angekündigt, dass in seinem Bundesland ab diesem Sa die Rückkehrer aus EU Staaten nicht in Quarantäne gehen müssen.... Es wird...


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (15. Mai 2020)

Grenzöffnung in Sicht Quarantäne-Regeln für Einreise nach Deutschland werden gelockert
					

Seit Freitag müssen Menschen, die aus dem EU-Ausland und Schengen-Staaten nach Nordrhein-Westfalen einreisen, nicht mehr in häusliche Quarantäne. Rheinland-Pfalz hebt die Regelung ebenfalls auf, andere Länder wollen nachziehen.




					m.faz.net


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (15. Mai 2020)

Auf ins gelobte Land!


----------



## florianfr (15. Mai 2020)

Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> as ist den ein Ausnahmeregelung und was hat das mit dem Beruf zu tun?



Gemäß der Verordnung in Schleswig Holstein können bestimmte systemrelevante Berufsgruppen ausgenommen werden. Und die Ausnahmegenehmigung besagt dass ich nicht in Quarantäne muss.


----------



## MikeHawk (15. Mai 2020)

Nun kann also meine Frau mit  Schnell die Fähre umbuchen!

Edit: Also ich muss schon sagen, die Umbuchung ging super schnell und bequem online - auch ohne Kundenkonto.

Kosten sogar nur 46 Euro mehr


----------



## steffen78 (15. Mai 2020)

Ich habe gerade mit dem bundesministerium für gesundheit telefoniert: die Länder haben sich wohl mit dem bundesinnenministerium darauf geeinigt zeitnah in den nächsten Tagen die quarantäneverordnung bei rückreise zu kippen. So ich fahre nächstes we nach schweden und fange euch Alle fische wech


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (15. Mai 2020)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mit dem bundesministerium für gesundheit telefoniert: die Länder haben sich wohl mit dem bundesinnenministerium darauf geeinigt zeitnah in den nächsten Tagen die quarantäneverordnung bei rückreise zu kippen. So ich fahre nächstes we nach schweden und fange euch Alle fische wech


Alle?!? Och menno! Dann storniere ich jetzt wieder.....!


----------



## Nelearts (15. Mai 2020)

Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> Alle?!? Och menno! Dann storniere ich jetzt wieder.....!


Ja, mach mal. Ein Konkurrent weniger
Breitgrins....


----------



## arcidosso (17. Mai 2020)

*Das sind die Regeln der wichtigsten Urlaubsländer*

*Dänemark*
Noch ist die Grenze zwischen Deutschland und Dänemark geschlossen. Dänemark hat noch keine Entscheidung getroffen, wann es seine Grenzen nach Deutschland, Schweden und Norwegen wieder öffnen will. Es sei vereinbart worden, dass die Regierung bis zum 1. Juni Neuigkeiten zu den Grenzen bekanntgeben werde, sagte Ministerpräsidentin Mette Frederiksen.

Sie signalisierte zwar Offenheit für die Möglichkeit, Touristen etwa mit einem Mietvertrag für ein Ferienhaus oder mit einer Hotelreservierung ins Land zu lassen. Dies müsse aber erst in politischen Gesprächen diskutiert werden.



*Schweden*
Schweden gilt als Europas Land mit den lockersten Corona-Regeln. Zu Unrecht, finden die Schweden selbst. Die Regierung hält es nur nicht so mit Verboten, sondern hat auf Empfehlungen gesetzt.

Dazu gehört, bis 15. Juni unnötige Reisen zu unterlassen. Bars, Cafés und Restaurants sind unter Auflagen geöffnet, ebenso Hotels. Die Grenzen blieben für EU-Bürger geöffnet.

Schweden-Werberin Sabine Klautzsch sagt: „Sobald die Reisewarnung von deutscher und schwedischer Seite aufgehoben ist, gehen wir davon aus, dass man relativ zügig wieder Urlaub in Schweden machen kann.“

Quelle : "Welt" von heute, 17.05.2020

Anmerkung: 
Das liest sich doch schon recht erfreulich. Ich denke, die Einzigen, die gegen diese kommenden Lockerungen votieren, sind die dortigen Hechte und Zander.


----------



## mantis (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

also wir haben ab dem 17 Juni Urlaub am Asnen gebucht und ich gehe momentan mit großer Sicherheit davon aus, dass es klappen wird.
Wir werden in der ersten juni Woch entscheiden wie wir hinfahren, da ich eigentlich die Strecke über Fehmarn und die Öresundbrücke vorziehe. Das wird dann aber spontan entschieden, ob bis dato die Grenze wieder offen hat oder wir dann doch auf die Fähre ausweichen müssen.

Ich freue mich schon riesig darauf, die 10 Tage in Abgeschiedenheit zu verbringen und zu angeln.Hoffe dass die Aale mal etwas besser beißen als letztes Jahr, jedoch kann man sich am Asnen ja fangtechnisch nicht beklagen.


----------



## MikeHawk (18. Mai 2020)

warum sollte es nicht klappen?


----------



## Nelearts (18. Mai 2020)

mantis schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> also wir haben ab dem 17 Juni Urlaub am Asnen gebucht und ich gehe momentan mit großer Sicherheit davon aus, dass es klappen wird.



Hej mantis,
in welcher Ecke seid Ihr denn? Wir sind vom 06. bis 27. Juni am Asnen.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## mantis (19. Mai 2020)

Hey,
wir haben auf Borgön bei Berit nen Haus gemietet.
Fahrt ihr mit der Fähre direkt oder wisst ihr es auch noch nicht?

Gruß
mantis


----------



## Nelearts (19. Mai 2020)

Hej mantis,
hin fahren wir direkt Rostock-Trelleborg.
Zurück hängt noch von der Situation in Dänemark ab.
Wir sind zwischen Urshult und Sirkön am Westteil.
Das Becken nördlich von Borgön wollte ich aber auch mal intensiver beackern.
Habe halt dann eine längere Anfahrt bis dort, lohnt sich aber (meistens).
Gruß,
Holger


----------



## MikeHawk (19. Mai 2020)

noch 2,5 Wochen ... langsam werd ich aufgeregt.

Ich habe die Tage mal ein bisschen durch die Ferienhaus Seiten gestöbert.....seit die Quarantäne ausgesetzt wurde, scheinen innerhalb kürzester Zeit ein Großteil der Häuser vermietet zu sein. Das war vor 2 Wochen noch nicht der Fall.


----------



## bic zip (19. Mai 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> noch 2,5 Wochen ... langsam werd ich aufgeregt.
> 
> Ich habe die Tage mal ein bisschen durch die Ferienhaus Seiten gestöbert.....seit die Quarantäne ausgesetzt wurde, scheinen innerhalb kürzester Zeit ein Großteil der Häuser vermietet zu sein. Das war vor 2 Wochen noch nicht der Fall.



Ist doch klar, 2 Wochen Quarantäne nach dem Urlaub war für die wenigsten umsetzbar.


----------



## mantis (19. Mai 2020)

Hallo Holger,

ja das Becken ist super!
Wir haben da letztes Jahr wirklich sehr gut gefangen. Sei es Hecht oder auch schöne Zander.
Leider war im letzten Jahr der Aal noch nciht besonders aktiv. mal schauen wie es dieses Jahr so wird.

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wie die Fänge dieses Jahr so werden, da der Angeldruck mit Sicherheit deutlich geringer war als in den letzten Jahren zuvor.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (19. Mai 2020)

Ist zufällig jemand in der Zeit vom 30.Mai-13.Juni in der Nähe von Eksjö oder Vetlanda? Gerne fahre ich für einen anderen Angelausflug am anderen See auch etwas oder wir befischen die Seen der Gegend bei mir. Leider kann mein der Profigriller Geha dieses Jahr über Pfingsten nicht und meine Frau kann ich pro Tag nicht länger als 2-3 Stunden auf dem Boot festbinden!


----------



## bierstuch (23. Mai 2020)

Moinsen... 
Hiermit melde ich mich zurück aus Schweden. Ich bin über Rostock nach Trelleborg gereist. Auf der Hintour nicht eine Kontrolle und auf der Rückreise bei Einreise nach Deutschland gab es ne Kontrolle ohne Beanstandungen in Rostock. 
Das einzige was mich genervt hat, dass auf der Nachtfähre die Trucker sich nicht unbedingt an die Abstandsregeln auf der Fähre halten, musste kurz einen ins Achtung stellen, der mir zu nah kam. Ansonsten kann man auch in Schweden alles machen, wobei touristische Einrichtungen, wo es zu Menschenaufläufen kommen kann,  geschlossen haben. 
Nun zu den Hechten, die sind leider in der Übergangsphase von flach zu tief. Ich wollte ja eigentlich 3 Wochen früher dagewesen sein, aber egal... 
Beste Grüße


----------



## loete1970 (25. Mai 2020)

Moin Bierstuch,
danke für Deinen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht. Wie war das mit dem Restaurant auf der Fähre geregelt, komplett geschlossen? Und wie sahen die Fänge aus?


----------



## MikeHawk (25. Mai 2020)

Auch von mir danke @bierstuch 

In welcher Region warst du denn?


----------



## bierstuch (25. Mai 2020)

loete1970 schrieb:


> Moin Bierstuch,
> danke für Deinen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht. Wie war das mit dem Restaurant auf der Fähre geregelt, komplett geschlossen? Und wie sahen die Fänge aus?



Das Restaurant, ebenso der Bordshop haben nur kurze Öffnungszeiten, die man gleich bei Ankunft an der Rezeption erfragen sollte. Es herrscht ein eingeschränktes Nahrungsangebot. Die Fänge waren ganz gut noch für die Zeit. Mein Kumpel und ich knackten die magische Metermarke 6 mal. Leider hatten wir 2 Tage Pech mit dem Wetter, uns hatte der Wind mit bis zu 7bft fest im Griff. Ansonsten eine herrliche Auszeitwoche von Corona und zuhause.... 



MikeHawk schrieb:


> In welcher Region warst du denn?



Ich war in der Kalmar Län, nahe Västervik aber im Süßwasser unterwegs...


----------



## loete1970 (26. Mai 2020)

Na, das hört sich doch nach sehr guten Fängen an....da steigt bei uns auch die Vorfreude!


----------



## MikeHawk (26. Mai 2020)

Dacht ich mir auch. Nach dem 1. Post hörte sich das so an als würde nicht viel gegangen sein 

Und dann schreibt er von 6m Hechten wo ich niemals auch nur einen fangen werde 
Finde auch 2 Tage schlechtes WEtter ist ein extrem guter Schnitt.

Ich hatte bischer eher nur 2 Tage "gutes" Wetter Dateien anhängen


----------



## bierstuch (26. Mai 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Dacht ich mir auch. Nach dem 1. Post hörte sich das so an als würde nicht viel gegangen sein
> 
> Und dann schreibt er von 6m Hechten wo ich niemals auch nur einen fangen werde
> Finde auch 2 Tage schlechtes WEtter ist ein extrem guter Schnitt.
> ...



Ja, das ist jammern auf hohem Niveau, aber wenn man es mit letztem Jahr vergleicht ist es schon "schlechter" gewesen. Normalerweise angle ich Ende April/Anfang Mai in max 2m tiefem Wasser... Jetzt standen die Hechte schon bei 5-6m und mussten gesucht werden... Aber im Vordergrund steht immer die "Auszeit" in der schwedischen Wildnis...


----------



## steffen78 (26. Mai 2020)

Ich bin grad in schweden. Ca 50 km süd-östlich vom bolmen. Ja die fische sind gerade in der übergangsphase von flach zu tief. Was verrückt ist, mit jeglichen kunstköder muss man ganz schön arbeiten und die ausbeute ist mager. Fangen gerade aber mit köderfisch auf grund barsche und hechte. Hatte ich auch so noch nicht... Wollen heut abend nochmal die zander abklopfen, mit köderfisch


----------



## Többe (28. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne Frage:

Wir fahren Ende Juni nach Schweden. Sind zu sechst und wollen mit zwei Autos fahren. Bzgl. der aktuellen Kontaktbeschränkungen kann dies
ja zu Problemen führen mit 3 Mann im Auto. Wie handhabt ihr das oder wie handhabten die Leute die soeben in Schweden waren diese Situation?

Mit wieviel Leuten darf man in Schweden selber im Auto sitzen? Ich finde nirgends Informationen??!?!?!

Hat jemand Erfahrungen oder die ultimative Antwort?

Besten Gruß und Danke vorab


----------



## Nelearts (28. Mai 2020)

In Schweden gibt es so gut wie keine Beschränkungen bzgl. Corona. Also mit 3 Personen in einem Fahrzeug kein Problem (ausgenommen Smart o.ä.).
In Deutschland ist das länderabhängig!
Aber bis Ende Juni ist sowieso schon wieder alles anders.
Gruß,
Nelearts


----------



## Többe (29. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Info


----------



## steffen78 (29. Mai 2020)

Bin noch hier oben. Morgen gehts wieder heim. Wir konnten paar zander, hechte und barsche verhaften, fasst alle auf köfi. Die fische sind noch ganz schön faul und haben wenig bock einen kunstköder hinterher zu jagen. 
Wegen corona regeln: wieviel leute hier im auto sind interresiert hier oben niemand aber deutsche polizei/zoll kontrolliert an der fähre... Ihr solltet also die kontaktbeschränkung in deutschland einhalten. Ansonsten viel spass hier oben. Grüße


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (30. Mai 2020)

Ich war gestern auch noch eine kurze Runde nach der Ankunft am Haus auf dem See. Bei super Wetter habe ich in kurzer Zeit 13 Hechte und einen Barsch gefangen. Keine großen aber einer war mit 79 cm schon ok. Heute dann Großeinkauf im Maxi ICA gemacht. Schweden kennen scheinbar kein Corona! Außer das die Damen an der Kasse hinter Plexiglas sitzen keinerlei Vorkehrungen. Wir wurden mit unseren Schutzmasken sogar etwas merkwürdig angehen, da wir auch damit die einzigen waren. Das gleiche war gestern schon in der MAX Burgerbude festzustellen. Auch dort ist allen Corona egal gewesen.


----------



## MikeHawk (3. Juni 2020)

Wie würde meine Mutter sagen.

"Noch 2x schlafen dann gehts los" 

Wetter sieht mal wieder eher schlecht aus, wie immer wenn ich Anreise aber naja. Ich versuche das beste draus zu machen.
Was machen die Fische? 

LG


----------



## loete1970 (3. Juni 2020)

Moin Alex,

Du Glücklicher, aber bei uns sind es auch nur noch 1,5 Wochen. Die Wettervorhersage wird sich noch ändern und soooo schlecht sieht es ja auch nicht aus.
Dir viel Spaß und lass doch mal etwas aus Schweden hören, wenn Du die Zeit findest.
Viel Erfolg und tight lines
Dirk


----------



## Eddiezero (3. Juni 2020)

Leider schon wieder zurück aus Schweden. Aber hat sich gelohnt die Strapazen. 
Auf der Fähre hielten alle mehr oder weniger den Abstand ein, aber als es zum Essen und zurück zu den Autos ging, standen alle dicht in der Schlange. 

Ein Teil der Fänge könnt ihr unter folgendem Link anschauen:
https://fishingeagles.de/ 

Schönen Urlaub allen


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (4. Juni 2020)

Also wir sind seit Samstag bei knapp 40 Hechten und ein paar Barschen. Ich denke für die Barsche ist das Wasser leider noch ein bisschen kalt. Wo schaust Du nach dem Wetter? ich finde www.yr.no recht genau. Zumindest für die Region hier um Eksjö. Laut dieser soll es nur morgen und Samstag schlecht werden und dann für die Jahreszeit ganz normale 20 Grad bei Sonne und Wolken und keinem Regen. Kann ja nicht die ganze Zeit wie diese Woche mit bis zu 26 Grad drei Tage in Folge bleiben.


----------



## MikeHawk (4. Juni 2020)

Danke für den Bericht....naja, wie soll ich sagen...das mit dem Wetter ist bei mir immer eine ganz eigene Geschichte.

Ich erinnere mich (ungern) an Juni 2018. Wo in ganz Schweden 30 grad und mehr herschten, Kein Regen, Kein Lüftchen seit Monaten.

Nur an dem See wo ich war (Växjö) hatten wir außer an 2 Tagen(35) zwischen 4!!! und 15 grad alle Temperaturen.
Dazu jeden Tag Wind bis über 70kmh, jede Stunde aus einer anderen Richtung.

Aber am besten war der Regen...jeden Tag niesel, Platzregen, Starkregen, Regen von der Seite....wie bei Forest Gump.


Ich habe mir vorgenommen nicht mehr auf den Wetterbericht zu schauen. 1. Stimmt der für mich niemals und 2. Kann ich es eh nicht ändern....ich mache mich da nur verrückt  Aber dennoch danke für die aufmunternde Info!


----------



## loete1970 (5. Juni 2020)

Genau, freue Dich auf die Zeit in Schweden und gute Fahrt Alex und dicke Fische!


----------



## smithie (5. Juni 2020)

Genau - viel Spaß da oben allen (bald) "Aufbrechenden".

Hat jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen, wie es mit Anreise per Flugzeug aussieht/funktioniert?


----------



## Nick*Rivers (6. Juni 2020)

Moin werte Schwedenfreunde,

nachdem ich letztes Jahr einen wundervollen Urlaub am Örken verbracht habe, geht es dieses Jahr wieder nach Schweden.
Mein Ferienhaus liegt in der Nähe vom Rusken, direkt am See Grunnen.
Es geht die ersten beiden Juliwochen los
Der Rusken ist ja als gutes Zandergewässer bekannt, aber muss es dort unbedingt mit Boot sein, um erfolgreich zu sein? Würde auch gerne abends/nachts mit meinen Jungs vom Ufer aus angeln und mich über 1-2 Zander freuen.
Den See Grunnen https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grunnen#Fisk kennt wohl keiner? Dort liegt mein Boot, welches zum Ferienhaus dazugehört.
Viele Grüße


----------



## gehawe (6. Juni 2020)

@Nick:
Infos über Deinen See bekommst Du am besten bei Bengtssons in Korsberga. Größter Angelshop in Smalland


----------



## Nick*Rivers (7. Juni 2020)

Bengtssons kenne ich noch vom letzen Jahr
Hat noch keiner von euch den Rusken vom Ufer aus beangelt?


----------



## bierstuch (7. Juni 2020)

Hallo liebe Schwedenfahrer. Es gibt aktuelle Entwicklungen in Deutschland, speziell in Niedersachsen!!! 

Quarantäne für Rückkehrer nach Niedersachsen

Aufgrund der Entwicklung in Schweden müssen Rückkehrer nach Niedersachsen in eine 2 wöchige Quarantäne!
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass andere Bundesländer nachziehen werden...

Hoffentlich ändert sich das bald wieder für alle, die in den nächsten Wochen eigentlich los wollten.

Grüße


----------



## BallerNacken (7. Juni 2020)

Wir haben es auch gerade gelesen. Eigentlich ist geplant am 20.06. für eine Woche nach Schweden zu fahren. Da zwei der drei Reisenden aus Niedersachsen kommen, wäre die Reise nach momentanten Stand nicht möglich. Eine zwei wöchige strikte Hausquarantäne kommt für beide einfach nicht in Frage. Ich bin gespannt was der Vermieter dazu sagt. Mit Pech fahren wir nicht und zahlen die Bude trotzdem.


----------



## mantis (7. Juni 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Info!
Für uns ist dies auch ein echtes Problem.
Wir fahren eigentlich am 16 hin, jedoch ist eine 2 Wöchige Quarantäne für uns auch nicht wirklich möglich.
Das wäre wirklich sehr schade, wenn dies ins Wasser fällt...


----------



## nani (7. Juni 2020)

Habe ich jetzt doch alles richtig gemacht und den Urlaub auf Oktober verschoben. Normalerweise wäre ich seit Samstag in Schweden.


----------



## loete1970 (8. Juni 2020)

Scheisse...jetzt müssen wir zittern, ob NRW nachzieht, wir wollten eigentlich diesen Freitag starten!


----------



## doebelfaenger (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

es erstaunt mich immer wieder, was für Hosenschaissa die meisten Deutschen sind, Ich meine, was meint ihr, was passiert, wenn ihr in Schweden wart und aus Niedersachsen kommt? Dass euch die Polizei Hannover an der Fähre in Gewahrsam nimmt? Dass Stena Line eure Daten ans Gesundheitsamt Celle funkt und das dann vor eurer Haustür campiert?

Ich meine, schaut euch um: Überall im Land werden Schulen und Kitas geöffnet und es gibt weitere Lockerungen, Thüringen setzt komplett auf Eigenverantwortung. In den großen Städten gibt es Demos mit Tausenden Teilnehmern ohne Maske und Abstand.

Und ihr würdet euch tatsächlich nach einer Woche in einem einsamen schwedischen Ferienhaus noch zwei Wochen einsam zuhause sitzen? Oder gar den Urlaub absagen? Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Das ganze ist ja nicht mehr als eine Retourkutsche irgendeines Sesselpupsers aus dem Ministerium in Niedersachsen, weil durch das Urteil in NS damals die Quarantäne gekippt wurde.

Lustigerweise kommen die beiden Kreise mit der höchsten Zahl an Neuinfektionen in Deutschland aus Niedersachsen, nämlich Bremerhaven und Göttingen. Bremerhaven kommt sogar locker über die magische Zahl von 50 Neuinfektionen pro 100.000 Einwohner, die jetzt als Begründung für die Schweden-Quarantäne herhalten muss. Ich habe aber seltsamerweise noch nix davon gehört, dass jetzt alle Bremerhavener in Quarantäne müssen...

Also, wir sehen uns in Schweden! 

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## doebelfaenger (9. Juni 2020)

nani schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt doch alles richtig gemacht und den Urlaub auf Oktober verschoben. Normalerweise wäre ich seit Samstag in Schweden.



Nein. Selbst wenn ihr da noch Fische fangt - die Magie des schwedischen Sommers ist weg. Das ist so, als ob man Weihnachten im April feiern will...

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## nani (9. Juni 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Nein. Selbst wenn ihr da noch Fische fangt - die Magie des schwedischen Sommers ist weg. Das ist so, als ob man Weihnachten im April feiern will...
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> -df


Klar ist es schön in Schweden im Sommer, sonst hätten wir ja nicht für Juni gebucht, aber bei den letzten 3 Fahrten, fühlte ich mich wir ein Grillhähnchen auf dem Wasser. Ich denke Anfang Oktober kann es auch noch schöne Tage geben. LG  Andre


----------



## Nelearts (9. Juni 2020)

So, an alle die jetzt kurz vor Ihrer Fahrt nach Schweden oder ihrer Absage stehen.
Wir sind am 06. Juni aus NRW über Rostock mit der Fähre nach Smaland angereist.
Die Fähre nur deshalb, weil zum Zeitpunkt der Buchung eine Durchfahrt durch Dänemark nicht möglich gewesen wäre. 
Sie wäre am 06. Juni möglich gewesen, wir haben uns jedoch dazu entschlossen, die Fähre trotzdem einmal auszuprobieren.
Was auf der Fähre abging, hätten wir uns allerdings lieber gespart. Das Personal ausnahmslos mit Mund-/Nasenschutz und eine freundliche Durchsage, dass es gerne gesehen würde wenn auch die Fahrgäste so etwas tragen würden. Von den schätzungsweise 100 Fahrgästen haben das ca. 10% befolgt!
Abstandsregeln? Wurden zwar publik gemacht, gehalten hat sich daran so gut wie keiner!
Danke, unsere Rückfahrt geht wieder über Brücke und Fehnmarn, von der Zeitersparnis einmal ganz zu schweigen.
Hier in Schweden merkt man von alledem kaum etwas, nur an den Kassen der Supermärkte sind die allseits bekannten Plexiglas-Scheiben.
Abstand wird von den Schweden weitestgehend respektiert, das kenne ich aus DE anders!
Touristen sieht man hier aktuell sehr selten.
Und nun zum Leidigen Thema Rückkehr-Quarantäne. Hier ist immer nur die Rede von 14 Tagen Quarantäne. Im Ansatz stimmt das ja aktuell auch für einige Bundesländer, NRW wohl noch nicht. Aber das ist ja nicht die Endlösung! 
Es gibt natürlich auch die Möglichkeit bei seinem Hausarzt einen Corona-Test machen zu lassen. Auswertung dauert bei unserem aktuell ca. 24 Stunden, Kosten ca. 80 EUR.
Bei negativem Ergebnis ist der Drops dann gelutscht und die Quarantäne wird vom zuständigen Gesundheitsamt sofort aufgehoben.
Man verliert also max. 48h und keine 14 Tage!
Das wäre dann die sozial korrekteste Lösung.
Aber wie doebelfaenger schon sinngemäß schrieb: MUT ZUR LÜCKE!!!
Wir haben uns unseren Jahresurlaub jedenfalls nicht versauen lassen und geniessen hier bei meist wolkenlosem Himmel, angenehmen 19/20 Grad Lufttemperatur
und sehr ruhigem Wind unsere erste Urlaubswoche. Die Fische beissen bei Wassertemperaturen von ebenfalls 19/20 Grad auch zufriedenstellend.
Was wollen wir mehr.
Ich wünsche allen Schwedenfahrern einen tollen Urlaub 2020, wann auch immer der sein mag,
Nelearts


----------



## arcidosso (9. Juni 2020)

nani schrieb:


> Klar ist es schön in Schweden im Sommer, sonst hätten wir ja nicht für Juni gebucht, aber bei den letzten 3 Fahrten, fühlte ich mich wir ein Grillhähnchen auf dem Wasser. Ich denke Anfang Oktober kann es auch noch schöne Tage geben. LG  Andre




Nani, 

ich war oftmals im Oktober in Smaland. Meine Erinnerung sind wie folgt: 
- natürlich deutlich kühler als im Sommer
- Regen ? Kann , muss aber nicht. Auch im Juni habe ich oftmals den A... nass bekommen. 
- "Meine" bevorzugten Fische sind  bedeutend aktiver als im Juni  ( oftmals Wassertemperaturen von plus 20° )
-  " Mein" See ist  tatsächlich fast meiner. Ganz, ganz wenige Angler auf dem Wasser. 
- Der Sommer lässt die Umgebung wunderschön aussehen. Ab September bis tief in den Oktober hinein ist bei den dortigen Laubwäldern " Indian Summer" angesagt. 
   Das ist nicht nur wunderschön, sondern phantastisch ( wenn zusätzlich die Sonne scheint )
- Ein Nachteil ist die relativ kurze Ansitzzeit am Tag. Ab 1700h sollte man sich spätestens auf den Heimweg machen. Es wird dunkel, richtig dunkel. 
  Ich habe zwei/ drei Ansitzstelle in erweiterten Bereich der Anlegestelle. Oftmals sitze ich dort noch bis 23/24 Uhr und versuche Zander zu einem Besuch nach       Deutschland zu überreden. 

Fazit: Es gibt keinen Grund nicht im Herbst zu fahren. Im Sommer ist es sehr schön, im Herbst nicht minder.  Aufgrund der Pandemie ist mein Juni-Aufenthalt "geplatzt, jetzt ist  halt nur  der September. Meine Vorfreude ist deshalb nicht gesunken.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (9. Juni 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja nicht die Endlösung!


Hiho,
du hast dir im Gegensatz zum df wenigstens Gedanken über die Gesamtsituation gemacht, dafür gleich mal ein großes Lob !
Lass aber bitte das "End" nächstes mal weg, nur Lösung hat denselben Wortsinn und suggeriert keine Nähe zu den bösen Buben.

@doebelfaenger :  steiger dich nicht so rein, mach deinen Urlaub und sitz dann deine Quarantäne ab. Dein Leben mag dir egal sein, aber andere gefährden geht gar nicht.


----------



## BallerNacken (9. Juni 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es erstaunt mich immer wieder, was für Hosenschaissa die meisten Deutschen sind, Ich meine, was meint ihr, was passiert, wenn ihr in Schweden wart und aus Niedersachsen kommt? Dass euch die Polizei Hannover an der Fähre in Gewahrsam nimmt? Dass Stena Line eure Daten ans Gesundheitsamt Celle funkt und das dann vor eurer Haustür campiert?
> 
> ...



Ein Bekannter wurde nach seiner Rückkehr aus Schweden direkt vom Gesundheitsamt kontaktiert, ohne das er etwas irgendjemandem Mitgeteilt hat. Und das war letzten Freitag, also vor der Änderung der Quarantänevorschriften in Bezug auf Schwedenrückkehrer. Es gibt für die Behörden also durchaus Möglichkeiten das zu überprüfen und zu ahnden. Sollten sie sich dazu entscheiden dies zu tun, kann es (wird es wahrscheinlich nicht) sehr teuer werden. Zumal es sich bei der Nichtbeachtung einer angeordneten Quarantäne um eine Straftat handelt. Brauche ich einfach nicht. Dann warte ich lieber und mache wann anders meinen Schwedenurlaub.


----------



## arcidosso (9. Juni 2020)

BallerNacken schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter wurde nach seiner Rückkehr aus Schweden direkt vom Gesundheitsamt kontaktiert, ohne das er etwas irgendjemandem Mitgeteilt hat. Und das war letzten Freitag, also vor der Änderung der Quarantänevorschriften in Bezug auf Schwedenrückkehrer. Es gibt für die Behörden also durchaus Möglichkeiten das zu überprüfen und zu ahnden. Sollten sie sich dazu entscheiden dies zu tun, kann es (wird es wahrscheinlich nicht) sehr teuer werden. Zumal es sich bei der Nichtbeachtung einer angeordneten Quarantäne um eine Straftat handelt. Brauche ich einfach nicht. Dann warte ich lieber und mache wann anders meinen Schwedenurlaub.




Antwort: 

Das ist der rechtliche Stand, den ich habe:
Die Reisegesellschaften müssen bei der Rückkehr aus  bestimmten Risikogebieten die *Buchungsdaten 30 Tage vorhalten* einschließlich der Daten zur *Identifikation der Reisenden .  Verantwortliche der Verkehrsmittel  sind bei der Rückkehr aus *Risikogebieten  verpflichtet, vor der Landung den deutschen Behörden über den Gesundheitszustand ihrer Passagiere zu informieren, insbesondere darüber, ob ein Verdachtsfall an Bord aufgetreten ist. Im Fall einer Verdachtsmeldung würde dann ein Arzt beauftragt, die Passagiere an Bord zu untersuchen und über das weitere Vorgehen zu entscheiden. Diese Anordnungen haben ihre Rechtsgrundlage in § 5 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 IfSG n.F.. 

Insofern hat BallerNacken recht, auch wenn es kaum glaubhaft klingt. Ob Schweden zur Zeit durch unsere Behörden als Risiko-Gebiet eingestuft worden ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## arcidosso (9. Juni 2020)

Quarantäne

Heute haben sich die Länder Schleswig-Holstein und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern den Niedersachsen i.S. 14 tägiger Quarantäne nach Rückkehr aus Schweden angeglichen. Schiet !


----------



## Nelearts (9. Juni 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Hiho,
> du hast dir im Gegensatz zum df wenigstens Gedanken über die Gesamtsituation gemacht, dafür gleich mal ein großes Lob !
> Lass aber bitte das "End" nächstes mal weg, nur Lösung hat denselben Wortsinn und suggeriert keine Nähe zu den bösen Buben.


Danke für die positive Rückmeldung!
Das "End" bedeutet für mich in der Technikersprache allerdings auch heute noch einen manifestierten Begriff.
Das war keinesfalls in Anlehnung zu den "bösen Buben" gemeint.
Gruß aus Schweden,
Nelearts


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juni 2020)

arcidosso schrieb:


> Quarantäne
> 
> Heute haben sich die Länder Schleswig-Holstein und Mecklenburg-Vorpommern den Niedersachsen i.S. 14 tägiger Quarantäne nach Rückkehr aus Schweden angeglichen. Schiet !



Hallo,

Bayern auch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nelearts (9. Juni 2020)

BallerNacken schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter wurde nach seiner Rückkehr aus Schweden direkt vom Gesundheitsamt kontaktiert, ohne das er etwas irgendjemandem Mitgeteilt hat.


Welche Art von Reise hat dein Bekannter denn unternommen?
Privat mit dem PKW, Pauschalreise, Flugreise, Kreuzfahrt.......?


----------



## doebelfaenger (9. Juni 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> @doebelfaenger :  steiger dich nicht so rein, mach deinen Urlaub und sitz dann deine Quarantäne ab. Dein Leben mag dir egal sein, aber andere gefährden geht gar nicht.



Mensch Hanjupp,

wieso sollte ich eine Quarantäne absitzen? Ich komme ja aus keinem der betroffenen Hosenscheissa-Bundesländern.

Und bitte, dieser moralische Zeigefinger mit "andere gefährden" ist ja sehr alter Hut. Dann bleib bitte zuhause und alles wird gut! 

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## doebelfaenger (9. Juni 2020)

BallerNacken schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter wurde nach seiner Rückkehr aus Schweden direkt vom Gesundheitsamt kontaktiert, ohne das er etwas irgendjemandem Mitgeteilt hat. Und das war letzten Freitag, also vor der Änderung der Quarantänevorschriften in Bezug auf Schwedenrückkehrer. Es gibt für die Behörden also durchaus Möglichkeiten das zu überprüfen und zu ahnden. Sollten sie sich dazu entscheiden dies zu tun, kann es (wird es wahrscheinlich nicht) sehr teuer werden. Zumal es sich bei der Nichtbeachtung einer angeordneten Quarantäne um eine Straftat handelt. Brauche ich einfach nicht. Dann warte ich lieber und mache wann anders meinen Schwedenurlaub.



Ich komme aus keinem Bundesland, in dem man in Quarantäne soll.  

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## BallerNacken (10. Juni 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Welche Art von Reise hat dein Bekannter denn unternommen?
> Privat mit dem PKW, Pauschalreise, Flugreise, Kreuzfahrt.......?


Privat mit dem Auto.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (12. Juni 2020)

Hej zusammen! Mein erster Urlaub dieses Jahr in der Nähe von Eksjö geht heute Abend zu Ende. Wetter war ein Traum! Meist über 20 Grad und daher bei der Sonne echt warm. Hat insgesamt so 100 Hechte und Barsche gebracht wobei die letzteren noch nicht so richtig wollten wie sonst aber das Wasser ist wohl noch zu kalt. Ein Freund hat uns 5 Tage über Dänemark ohne Probleme besucht. Wir fahren morgen über TT zurück und in 8 Wochen geht es wieder ins gelobte Land. Alles in allem nur zu früh für Pilze und das Schweden echt gar nichts gegen Corona machen ansonsten alles wie immer ein Traum!


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (12. Juni 2020)

Und da ich aus NRW komme glaube ich noch ohne Quarantäne zurück zu kommen!


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (14. Juni 2020)

Hier ein paar Bilder. Irgendwie scheint das aus Schweden nicht geklappt zu haben.


----------



## arcidosso (14. Juni 2020)

Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder. Irgendwie scheint das aus Schweden nicht geklappt zu haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


# muhkuh, 

Glückwunsch für den Fang und das Sehen/Fotografieren der Ringelnatter. Eine Nachfrage. Welche Rutenhalter hast Du benutzt ?


----------



## Nick*Rivers (14. Juni 2020)

Glückwunsch für den Fang und das Sehen/Fotografieren der Ringelnatter. Eine Nachfrage. Welche Rutenhalter hast Du benutzt ?
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal hier.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (14. Juni 2020)

Der Ringelnatter?  Meine Frau meinte das wäre dieses Jahr eine Plage. Direkt am Haus am Steinufer waren immer 2-3 Stück und ein wenig abseits am Wanderweg haben wir 5 Stück auf einer Steinmauer auf der Länge von 2 m gesehen. Des Weiteren sehr viel Rotwild, mein erste Wildschweingruppe von 18-22 Tieren sowie zum Abschluss auf dem Rückweg endlich mal wieder einen Elch. 
Nun zur eigentlichen Frage. Der Rutenhalter auf dem Bild ist kein Markenprodukt sondern Hausmarke vom Angelgeschäft Bode her aus Köln. Gibt es zwar online aber kann ich nicht empfehlen, da das Material schnell bricht und die tatsächlich nur für eine Bootseite ausgelegt sind(nein, kann man nicht drehen!) Ich habe an der anderen Seite vom Boot einen besseren mit durchgehendem Ring für das Rutenende. Den hab ich seit Jahren und der hält viel besser. Der ist von DAM.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (14. Juni 2020)

Der ist das und echt viel besser!


----------



## Nick*Rivers (14. Juni 2020)

Der DAM sieht für Schweden auf jeden Fall ausreichend aus
Weiterhin noch viel Spass und gute Fänge! In drei Wochen darf ich auch, wenn Corona nichts dagegen hat


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (14. Juni 2020)

Und ich habe gerade jetzt mal die zwei zum Testen bestellt!


----------



## ellobo11 (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo,mal ne Frage in die Runde,ich wollte jetzt auch in 3 Wochen nach SWE (Mai klappte schon nicht wegen Quarantäne),komme aus NRW die haben das ja nicht so wie manch anderes Bundesland.
Ich bin immer einfach los gefahren(Vogelfluglinie) geht das jetzt auch oder muss man da vorher was buchen???
Wie ist das bei Einreise stehen die da echt und kontrollieren?
Naja ich hoffe die Zahlen in SWE gehen wieder was runter im Moment gehen die ja voll hoch,verstehe wer will........


----------



## Nelearts (14. Juni 2020)

ellobo11 schrieb:


> Hallo,mal ne Frage in die Runde,ich wollte jetzt auch in 3 Wochen nach SWE (Mai klappte schon nicht wegen Quarantäne),komme aus NRW die haben das ja nicht so wie manch anderes Bundesland.
> Ich bin immer einfach los gefahren(Vogelfluglinie) geht das jetzt auch oder muss man da vorher was buchen???
> Wie ist das bei Einreise stehen die da echt und kontrollieren?
> Naja ich hoffe die Zahlen in SWE gehen wieder was runter im Moment gehen die ja voll hoch,verstehe wer will........


Setz dich in Dein Auto und fahre los.
Dänemark ist wieder offen und in Schweden sind keine Einreisekontrollen.
Man braucht absolut nichts an Buchungen etc, nur Kredit- oder GiroCard für Fähre Put-Röd und Öresundbrücke.
Viel Spass,
Nelearts


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (14. Juni 2020)

Wir hatten auch über die TT Linie gar keine Kontrollen weder bei uns noch in Schweden.


----------



## BallerNacken (14. Juni 2020)

Es ist möglich das in Dänemark eine Buchung für das Ferienhaus in Schweden verlangt wird, solltet ihr kontrolliert werden. Denn momentan ist nur eine Durchreise durch Dänemark erlaubt. Wo kein Kläger da kein Henker. Die Buchungsbestätigung ausgedruckt mitnehmen schadet aber sicher nicht denke ich.


----------



## maxi (16. Juni 2020)

Moin, seit 15.06. sollte man sich in Schlewig Holstein nach der Schweden Reise beim Gesundheitsamt melden. Ein negativer Corona Test reicht dann aus und es muss keine Quarantäne eingehalten werden. Wie das in anderen Bundesländern aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## bastus (18. Juni 2020)

maxi schrieb:


> Moin, seit 15.06. sollte man sich in Schlewig Holstein nach der Schweden Reise beim Gesundheitsamt melden. Ein negativer Corona Test reicht dann aus und es muss keine Quarantäne eingehalten werden. Wie das in anderen Bundesländern aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.


Moin Kann ich so bestätigen
Bin Samstag aus Schweden wiedergekommen . Montag beim Gesundheitsamt gemeldet , Dienstag am Morgen einen Termin zum Drive-in -Abstrich und bereits 8 Stunden Später kam das Testergebnis und somit die offizielle Befreiung aus der Quarantäne . Die Kosten trägt das Gesundheitsamt deshalb unbedingt bei denen melden und Termin holen. Wer sich auf eigene Faust testen lässt zahlt auch selber . 
Meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Lösung weil es durchaus einen Unterschied macht ob ich eine Woche zum Angeln in der Pampa bin oder einen Citytrip nach Stockholm mache .


----------



## MikeHawk (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

auch wir sind wieder zurück aus unserem 2-wöchigen Urlaub in Västra Götaland.


*Vorab:*
Auf dem Hinweg haben wir die Fähre genommen -Die Zustände dort, waren wie hier schon einmal erwähnt unterirdisch und die ganzen Ostblock Trucker gingen regelmäßig auf Kuschelkurs ohne Maske....schrecklich.

Auf dem Rückweg haben wir (zum Glück) die Fähre verpasst und haben es gewagt durch DK zu fahren (zum Zeitpunkt unserer Anreise wäre das wohl noch nicht gegangen), die Kontrolle an der Öresundbrücke war freundlich und dauerte 5 Sekunden.

In Deutschland gab es GAR KEINE Kontrolle sowie auch kein Personal, das eine hätte durchführen können!!! Super gemacht Deutschland!

Auch wenn wir dadurch etwas Geld verloren haben, waren wir froh die Fähre verpasst zu haben - Auch weil wir so ca. 4 Stunden früher zu Hause waren.


*Nun zum Urlaub:*
Ich weiß gar nicht so recht wo ich anfangen soll...der Urlaub war sehr schön, allerdings hatte ich auch mit einigen Hindernissen zu kämpfen.

*Am 1. Tag* sprang der Motor leider nicht an, das war allerdings mein eigener Fehler - Ich hatte vergessen den Sicherungsstift anzustecken. Nach der langen Reise war ich wohl nicht mehr ganz bei mir, so das ich es nicht bemerkt hatte.

Das größte Problem für mich war, das zu unserem Ferienhaus kein Steg gehörte und das Ufer extrem flach rein ging. D.h. man musste das Boot erst ins Wasser schieben und dann ca. 50m Paddeln bevor man den Motor starten konnte, das war für eine Person dann doch jedes mal extrem Anstrengend. Besonders wenn man erst dann merkt das der Motor nicht anging....zusätzlich fing es dann ordentlich an zu Regnen.....so ging der 1. Abend zu Ende.

*Am 2. Tag* haben wir erst mal ausgeschlafen, dann gings aufs Wasser, erst mal ein paar Runden schleppen um den See kennenzulernen. Nach 4 Stunden dann der 1. Biss. In den folgenden 2. Stunden kamen 3 kleine Zander und ein Mini Hecht ins Boot. Danach erstmal zurück, Gassi gehen und Abend essen.

Wie befürchtet sollte es mir das Wetter auch dieses mal wieder ordentlich schwer machen:
Gegen Abend des 2. Tages kam Wind mit bis zu 60kmh auf....dies hielt sich die nächsten 4 Tage, die Stimmung war erstmal ordentlich im Eimer.

Einen abendlichen Ansitz am Ufer der Unterkunft lies ich nach 2 versuchen schnell bleiben, das Ufer ging so flach rein das hier einfach nix zu holen war und mir dort auch das Vertrauen fehlte.

*Tag 5*
Der Wind flaute langsam ab und so bin ich wieder raus. Erstmal ausgiebig mit Big Baits schleppen....nix. Beim Ankern an kanten von 5-8m gab es aber regelmäßig Zander beim Jiggen.

Und so ging es die nächsten Tage weiter. An Tag 6 oder 7 wurde ich bei angesagtem Wind von 2 kmh!!! aus Osten von einem Sturm aus Nordwest überrascht der mich innerhalb von ein paar Sekunden fast zum Kentern gebracht hätte. Die Schleppruten konnte ich nicht mehr einholen und so bin ich einfach mit Vollgas Richtung Ufer gefahren.
Ich hatte mir Gott sei dank einige schwere Steine in den Bug gelegt aber auch die können das Gewicht einer 2. Person nicht ersetzen, das Boot ist alleine bei Wind dann nur schwer zu steuern.


Die folgenden Tage habe ich dann wirklich jeden Tag konsequent 5 Stunden mit Bigbaits geschleppt (ohne Biss) und mich später an die Kanten gelegt und gejiggt + Tote Rute mit Köfi am Boot.

Am Ende des Urlaubs waren es unglaubliche 75 Zander!....wovon der größte 48cm war............
15 Beifang Hechte, welche alle 45cm waren
4 Beifang Barsche, wovon 2 immerhin an die 40cm waren.

Es gab einen Hecht auf Köfi welcher tatsächlich ca. 80cm Maß....ansonsten kam mir der Bestand fast verbuttet vor.

Ab ca. der Hälfte des Urlaubs hat mein Saugnapf für den Echolot Geber dann den Geist aufgegeben und musste alle 30 Sekunden erneut angebracht werden....was ein Wahnsinn.
Die letzten beiden Tage des Urlaubs war das Wetter dann wirklich Traumhaft mit 25 grad und nahezu Windstille - ironischer Weise biss an beiden Tagen nichts mehr.


Klingt jetzt alles irgendwie sehr negativ und eig. will ich mich auch nicht beschweren, aber ich denke für einige ist es auch mal ganz interessant das nicht immer alles glatt läuft, auch in Schweden nicht.
Super fand ich, das obwohl der See noch sehr weit im Süden liegt, es unfassbar verlassen und Ruhig dort war. Das hat meine Akkus richtig wieder aufgeladen.


Soweit erst mal zu meinen Gedanken kurz nach der Rückkher.
Erfahrungsgemäß bleiben auf lange Sicht aber eher die positiven Dinge in Erinnerung 

LG
Alex


----------



## Schwedenangler (23. Juni 2020)

Moin Alex, 
die eigene Erwartungshaltung und die dann folgende Realität passen selten bei einem Angelurlaub zusammen.
Aber wichtig ist doch das du deine Akku´s wieder aufladen konntest. Und wenn trotz aller Schwierigkeiten die positiven Dinge 
überwiegen und hängenbleiben dann hast du doch alles richtig gemacht !
Bei uns ist es auch jedes Jahr das Hoffen auf tolle Fänge und super Wetter, aber leider klappt beides zusammen nur selten  !

Gruß  Ralf


----------



## smithie (23. Juni 2020)

Toller Bericht, danke dafür! Das macht Sehnsucht auf die Ferne... und die kleine Stolpersteine kommen ja irgendwie immer...


----------



## loete1970 (23. Juni 2020)

Mahlzeit Alex,
danke für Deinen (ehrlichen) Bericht, hört sich wahrlich nicht "Himmelhoch jauchzend" an, wichtig ist aber, dass Du das Positvie und den aufgeladenen Akku mitnimmst. Die Sache mit dem Boot und Motor, können wir auch ein Lied singen. War bei uns ähnlich, zum Glück haben wir ja Deutsche, die in Schweden leben kennengelernt, und konnten von denen wenigstens ein stabileres Boot bekommen.


----------



## der-solinger (28. Juni 2020)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> auch wir sind wieder zurück aus unserem 2-wöchigen Urlaub in Västra Götaland.
> 
> ...


... und du durftest mich kennenlernen ;-)


----------



## gehawe (6. Juli 2020)

So ganz langsam rückt auch unser Schweden-Urlaub näher. In der 2. Augustwoche soll es wie immer in die Nähe von Eksjö gehen. In der Zwischenzeit beobachten wir natürlich täglich die Entwicklung der Corona-Zahlen.

Für mich gibt es einen rechtlichen Aspekt und einen persönlichen. Zum persönlichen Aspekt gehört, dass wir (meine Familie und ich) uns natürlich keinem größeren Risiko aussetzen wollen. Das hat man ja zum Teil selbst in der Hand. So wollen wir dieses Jahr schweren Herzens auf einige liebgewonnene Aktivitäten verzichten: Kein Go-Kart fahren, kein Speedway-Besuch, keine Waffeln, (wahrscheinlich) keine Pizza, kein Angelladen, etc...  Bloss um die Muhkuh - um die werden wir wahrscheinlich nicht drumrumkommen 

Wahrscheinlich fahren wir dann auch nicht über Fehmarn, wie die letzten 10 Jahre, sondern über die große Belt Brücke.

Dafür werden wir dann etwas öfter Angeln gehen, denke ich.  ... und vielleicht hat es auch ein paar Pilze ... 

Zum rechtlichen Aspekt gehört die momentane Quarantäne-Pflicht. Das ist für mich beruflich nicht umsetzbar. Laut Ordnungsamt kann eine Quarantäe durch einen negativen Corona-Test und ein ärztliches Attest umgangen werden. Die Corona-Tests in Schweden basieren in der Regel auf einem selbst durchgeführten Abstrich, der mit der Post zu einem Labor zur Auswertung geschickt wird. So ein Test wird in Deutschland meines Wissen nach nicht anerkannt. Der Abstrich könnte ja fehlerhaft oder von einer anderen Person sein.

Bei uns in Baden-Württemberg an einen Corona-Test zu kommen ist nicht einfach. Trotzdem sieht für mich das aktuelle Szenario so aus, dass wir auf dem Rückweg einen Corona-Test machen wollen. Mit dem Ergebnis und einem Attest vom Hausarzt sollte es eine Freistellung vom Ordnungsamt geben, die mir das Arbeiten ohne Quarantäne erlaubt. Falls sich die Zahlen bis dahin so ändern, dass es keine Reisewarnung mehr gibt, so wäre ein Corona-Test nicht mehr obligatorisch. Wahrscheinlich würde ich aber trotzdem einem machen wollen, aus Verantwortung meinen Kollegen gegenüber.

Hier gibt es eine interessante Darstellung, wie sich die Ansteckungslage entwickelt:





						Experience
					






					experience.arcgis.com
				




Ihr müsst da unten auf Karta gehen und dann auf Statistik pa Kommunniva.
Aber Achtung: Der aktuelle Wert von Eksjö sieht zwar mit 10 gut aus, ist aber auf 10.000 Einwohner und nicht auf 100.000 berechnet!

Viele Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (6. Juli 2020)

Um die gute Muhkuh kommst Du garantiert nicht rum! Ansonsten wäre der ganze Urlaub ja auch nur noch halb so schön!  
Wir werden die Zeit schon mit der Fisch- und Pilzsuche rumbekommen. Des Weiteren sollten wir ggf. einfach mehr Zeit für die Körperdesinfizierung von innen mit Euren Bränden einplanen!


----------



## smithie (8. Juli 2020)

Frage an die Skandinavien Spezialisten (ich würde Schweden jetzt mal auf mittel-Finnland übertragen ;-)   ):

Würdet ihr für einen 3 Wochen Trip auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch 1.-22.8. oder 15.8.-5.9. bevorzugen?


----------



## MikeHawk (9. Juli 2020)

Aufgrund der Tageslänge würde ich eher ersteres nehmen, auch wenn der September theoretisch etwas besser für Raubfische ist.


----------



## arcidosso (9. Juli 2020)

#Smithie,
ich bin auch ab Ende August bis Mitte September "oben".   Zu dieser frühen Herbstzeit war ich  öfter vor Ort. Erfahrungen  ?
Fischmäßig habe ich keinen Unterschied zu Juni/Juli bemerkt. Ja, die letzte Juliwoche bis Mitte August , wenn es sehr heiß war, gab es schon den  Einbruch. 
MikeHawk hat schon recht, die Dunkelheit beginnt schon recht früh und auch schnell.  Dafür habe ich einige Uferplätze , die ich anfahre, um von dort noch einige Stunden zu fischen. 
D.h. bis spätestens 2400h, die ganze Nacht, nein, das muss nicht mehr sein. 
Das Positive in der Herbstzeit ist, dass -zumindest an "meinem" See - die Beschränkungen ( Sperrung von Brutgebieten für Vögel ) weggefallen sind und ... der See fast menschenleer ist. 
Zu der Ausgangsfrage. Wenn ich zwischen den genannten Zeiten wählen müsste, dann ganz eindeutig 15.08.-05.09. 

Viel Glück


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (10. Juli 2020)

Ich stelle erstaunlicherweise fest, dass an meinem kleinen See die Fänge im August wesentlich besser sind als im Juni oder September/Oktober. Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich mich primär auf große Barsche konzentriere und die scheinen das wärmere Wasser zu mögen.


----------



## der-solinger (10. Juli 2020)

Moin moin,

möchte nur mal anmerken, ich war Anfang Juni zwei Wochen in Schweden.
An einem Tag musste ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen in die Ambulanz des Krankenhauses in Varberg.
Daher habe ich aus erster Quelle erfahren wie die Kosten für Behandlungen sind. 
u.a. Coronatest, Untersuchung (Blutdruck, Puls pp...), Labor = ca. 4700 Kronen also ca. 450€ muss man blechen!

Mich betraf es nicht, da ich andere Beschwerden hatte, aber ich bekam es durch einen anderen deutschen Patienten mit.

Tight Lines...


----------



## smithie (10. Juli 2020)

Danke euch, für eure Antworten!!

Sind so die ähnlichen Gedanken, die ich mir gemacht habe.
Ich glaube, man muss sich einfach mal entscheiden und gut ist. Der Rest ergibt sich dann schon.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (13. Juli 2020)

Gibt es schon weitere Erfahrungen von Personen die Ihren Urlaub schon hinter sich haben? Klappt das immer so gut mit der Meldung beim Gesundheitsamt, Coronatest und der damit verbundenen Umgehung der Quarantäne? Einer meiner Mitarbeiter hat Schnelltest noch in Griechenland gemacht und durfte heute auch direkt wieder arbeiten.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (13. Juli 2020)

Reisewarnung vom Robert Koch Institut ist für Schweden aufgehoben.....!


----------



## inextremo6 (13. Juli 2020)

Wo steht das????


----------



## arcidosso (13. Juli 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Wo steht das????




Ich habe auf der page vom Auswärtigen Amt nur lesen können, dass die Reisewarnung für Finnland aufgehoben wurde. Die Reisewarnung für Schweden ist nicht herausgenommen worden. Ich wollte, es wäre anders. Nun, Reisewarnung ist nicht gleich einem Verbot. 
Die Entscheidung, ob wir in Schweden einreisen , ist also weiterhin unsere eigene Entscheidung


----------



## inextremo6 (13. Juli 2020)

Genau so hab ich es auch gelesen,hoffe das war nicht ein übler Scherz.Aber egal ,wie es ist,ich fahre kommenden Samstag,.Dann mach ich eben danach einen Covidtest und kann 2 Tage spater wieder in die Firma. Angst vor Ansteckung gibt es bei mir überhaupt nicht.Habe in Schweden zu keinem Kontakt.Haus mit Schlüsselbox, Supermarkt brauch ich nicht. Naja und Ausflüge ausser auf dem See sind eh nicht geplant, da ja auch begrenzt,wenn man schon mehr oder weniger alles kennt.War vor 4 Wochen auch schon dort,
ausser ein paar Bayern,die ich leider nicht verstanden habe und deshalb kein Kontakt hergestellt werden konnte,hatte ich  mit keinen weiteren Menschen im Umkreis von 50m überhaupt Sichtkontakt,naja ausser mit den Mitreisenden


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (14. Juli 2020)

https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ/N/Neuartiges_Coronavirus/Tests.html


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (14. Juli 2020)

Das ist der letzte offizielle Stand des Liste des RKI! Gehawe meint auch es wäre nicht aufgehoben, aber dann muss ich schon blind sein! Oder sieht einer von Euch Schweden noch in der Liste der Reisen mit Quarantäne ist?!? So wie es da aktuell aussieht ist eine Quarantäne nicht notwendig.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (14. Juli 2020)

Und das nächste Schaubild vom Virologen Dr. Muhkuh erklärt auch warum das RKI so entschieden hat. Die Zahlen gehen deutlich zurück. Gestern nur 31 neue Ansteckungen. Hoffe ich rede mich gerade nicht um Kopf und Kragen und habe irgendwo einen Denkfehler oder was nicht gesehen....!


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (14. Juli 2020)

Jetzt schickt mir der Gehawe eine andere Liste vom RKI in der Schweden noch drin steht. Meine bezieht sich wohl nur auf anerkannte Test die man in den Ländern machen kann?!? Na ja, so wie die Zahlen sich entwickeln wird es aber bestimmt bald aufgehoben. Muss wohl vorerst mein neues Amt als Virologe nieder legen!


----------



## gehawe (14. Juli 2020)

Ja mei, Dr. Muhkuh - was soll ich sagen ...
An der Angelrute bist Du wohl etwas kompetenter als am Stethoskop ...  

Die Liste der Risikoländer ist hier:





						RKI  -  Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 - Informationen zur Ausweisung internationaler Risikogebiete durch das Auswärtige Amt, BMG und BMI
					

Die Einstufung als Risikogebiet (Hochrisiko- oder Virusvariantengebiet) erfolgt durch das Bundesministerium für Gesundheit, das Auswärtige Amt und das Bundesministerium des Innern, für Bau und Heimat.




					www.rki.de
				




Die Liste der Länder, aus denen ein Corona-Test akzeptiert wird, ist hier (Das war Deine Liste - steht übrigens auch drüber):





						RKI  -  Navigation - Information zur Anerkennung von diagnostischen Tests auf SARS-CoV-2 bei Einreise aus einem Risikogebiet nach Deutschland
					






					www.rki.de
				




Neuinfektionen in Schweden am 13.07. : 928. Quelle: Johns Hopkins Universität. Allerdings würde ich das für 3 Tage interpretieren, da Schweden Sonntag und Montag nichts meldet. Link ist hier:





						ArcGIS Dashboards
					

ArcGIS Dashboards




					www.arcgis.com
				




Also Leute, habe heute extra mit dem Ordnungsamt telefoniert. Schweden ist noch drauf, aber ich rechne damit, dass es bald von der Liste verschwindet. Die letzte Aktualisierung ist vom 03.07., 16:00 Uhr. Die Dame vom Ordnungsamt sagte, es wird so ca. alle 2 Wochen aktualisiert.

Für mich wesentlich ist vor allem die Anzahl der Neuinfektionen pro 100.000 Einwohner über 7 Tage. Da steht Schweden momentan bei 27. Der Grenzwert für "böse" Länder ist bei 50. Quelle: Berliner Morgenpost. Also hier:








						Corona Zahlen aktuell: Karte für Deutschland + weltweit
					

So breitet sich das Coronavirus aus - in den deutschen Bundesländern, Europa und weltweit. Aktuelle Zahlen der bestätigten Infektionen, der geheilten Patienten und der Todesfälle auf einer interaktiven Karte.




					interaktiv.morgenpost.de
				



Das bedeutet für mich, dass das Risiko für meine Familie und mich überschaubar und eingrenzbar ist.

In einem früheren Post habe ich einen Link geschickt, der sogar die Corana-Aktivität in den jeweiligen Kommunen darstellt. Für Eksjö (Muhkuh-County) sind es momentan (Woche 27) 70 Neuinfektionen auf 100.000 pro Woche und Vetlanda liegt bei 40. Ist aber sehr grob, da 1 oder 2 Infektionen bei der niedrigen Bevölkerungsdichte recht viel ausmachen.

Sieht also ganz gut aus. Wir packen schonmal die Weinkiste ...

Gerhard


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (14. Juli 2020)

So! Das wollte ich doch nur hören! Nimm reichlich Wein mit und alles wird gut!


----------



## gehawe (14. Juli 2020)

Ene mene muh ... und raus bist Du.
Schweden ist weg von der Liste. Wurde gerade aktualisiert.


----------



## Mtths (14. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
mir wurde letzte Woche Montag auf dem biltema Parkplatz in Ljungby die Heckscheibe eingeschlagen. 
Geklaut wurde ein Rucksack mit diversem Angelzubehör und Kunstködern. 
Laut schwedischer Polizei geschieht das da häufiger.
Besser nichts im Wagen lassen. 
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (14. Juli 2020)

gehawe schrieb:


> Ene mene muh ... und raus bist Du.
> Schweden ist weg von der Liste. Wurde gerade aktualisiert.



Und rate mal warum!?!? Der Virologe, Hellseher und Barschexperte  Prof. Dr. Muhkuh hat das für Euch geregelt und im RKI und denen mal bescheid gesagt!  so ein Zufall, echt witzig!


----------



## arcidosso (14. Juli 2020)

Mtths schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mir wurde letzte Woche Montag auf dem biltema Parkplatz in Ljungby die Heckscheibe eingeschlagen.
> Geklaut wurde ein Rucksack mit diversem Angelzubehör und Kunstködern.
> Laut schwedischer Polizei geschieht das da häufiger.
> ...



# Mtths,
ein guter Hinweis, den ich gerne erweitern möchte.  In Skane län genauer gesagt Höör, liegt der Ringsjön.  Fährenfahrer nach/von  Malmö werden diesen Ort kennen. An diesem liegt das das Kloster -Bosjönkloster -- Das Objekt ist immer ein Besuch wert. Parkplätze sind ausreichend vorhanden in recht dunklen Parkalleen. Genau dieses wird den gesamten Sommer ausgenutzt. Diebstähle aus PKW`s zuhauf.
Woher ich das weiß ? 2018 war ich Geschädigter, konnte den Täter festhalten.  Ich rief die dortige Polizei unter 112 an und ... ? Es tat sich nichts. Ein bisschen googeln, dann die   0046 77 114 14 00 angerufen und Hilfe bekommen.  Das Eintreffen der Polizei dauerte schon eine Zeit, denn Höör hat wohl eine Wache, die aber lediglich Dienstag besetzt ist. Die Polizeibbeamten sagten mir das, dass diese Parkräume in der Touri-Zeit ein hotspot darstellen.  Die 114 14 ist übrigens die Ruf-Nr. - wenn man im schwedischen Netz ist - , die anzurufen ist, wenn kein aktuelles Ereignis vorliegt. So zum Beispiel bei einem schon beendeten Einbruch in einer Stuga oder auch Auto-Aufbruch. 
Meinen Täter habe ich übergeben und nie mehr etwas davon gehört.


----------



## bierstuch (14. Juli 2020)

Moinsen... Habe hier mal einen aktuellen Link, der vertrauenswürdig ist, um Gehawe und Muhkuh2000 in ihren Äusserungen zu bekräftigen! Reisewarnung für Schweden aufgehoben

Beste Grüße

Bierstuch


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (14. Juli 2020)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> War vor 4 Wochen auch schon dort,
> ausser ein paar Bayern,die ich leider nicht verstanden habe und deshalb kein Kontakt hergestellt werden konnte,


so, so, so geil, der Satz gehört für mich jetzt schon zu den Stilblüten des Jahres .


----------



## christof_Heiden (26. Juli 2020)

bierstuch schrieb:


> Moinsen... Habe hier mal einen aktuellen Link, der vertrauenswürdig ist, um Gehawe und Muhkuh2000 in ihren Äusserungen zu bekräftigen! Reisewarnung für Schweden aufgehoben
> 
> Beste Grüße
> 
> Bierstuch



Hallo!
Heisst das nun auch:

- wir aus NRW können bedenkenlos nach Schweden ein- und auch wieder ausreisen?
- Auch in Dänemark als Durchreiseland gibt es keine Probleme (Fähre Puttgarden/Rödby und Helsingborg/Helsingör) ?
- kein Coronatest nach der Wiederkehr?
- keine Quarantäne?

man kann sich also sorglos auf den Urlaub freuen? (fast wie vor Corona?)


----------



## gehawe (26. Juli 2020)

Momentan keine Quarantäne mehr notwendig. Durchreise durch Dänemark müsste auch gut klappen.
Kein Coronatest mehr notwendig.
Freuen kannst Du Dich. Das Wort sorglos würde ich aber im Zusammenhang mit Corona nicht verwenden. Schweden ist schließlich nicht der Ballermann.
Also - wir werden jede Menge Masken mitnehmen und beim EInkaufen auch verwenden.
In 12 Tagen geht es los Richtung Eksjö - Hach, wie ich mich freu ...


----------



## bierstuch (26. Juli 2020)

christof_Heiden schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Heisst das nun auch:
> 
> - wir aus NRW können bedenkenlos nach Schweden ein- und auch wieder ausreisen?
> ...



Hi, 

richtig momentan werden wir problemlos nach Schweden reisen können. Sicher immer unter dem Vorbehalt, dass irgendetwas unvorhergesehenes passieren kann. Aber die Zahlen sinken immer weiter in Schweden, trotz gestiegener Tests. 

Ein Freund von mir ist vor 6 Tagen aus Schweden wieder gekommen. Alles verlief reibungslos. 

Zu Punkt 1: gilt für alle Bundesländer
zu Punkt 2: Auch dies verlief ohne Probleme, zumal die Dänen ja Tourismus wieder zugelassen haben!
zu Punkt 3: Der Test ist keine Pflicht, da kein Risikogebit mehr. Aber nach dem neuen Beschluss solltest du, wenn du wieder nach hause kommst, die Möglichkeit bekommen dich testen zu                          lassen. Dies solltest du mit deinem Hausarzt absprechen. Der Test soll kostenlos sein! 
zu Punkt 4: Definitiv keine vorsorgliche Quarantäne, ausser du kommst krank wieder, was ich dir nicht wünsche...

Wie mein Vorschreiber es geschrieben hat, sollte man immer den nötigen Respekt vor diesem Virus mitbringen und sich an die Regeln die wir hier haben auch vielleicht in Schweden halten.

Bei mir sind es auch nur noch knappe 7 Wochen, bis ich im gelobten Land fischen und entspannen darf...  Wollen wir hoffen, dass sich die Zahlen hier in Deutschland wieder beruhigen...  

Es grüßt 

der Bierstuch


----------



## christof_Heiden (27. Juli 2020)

Danke euch! und natürlich wünsche ich euch einen schönen Urlaub und viel Petri Heil. Wir fahren im September


----------



## gehawe (31. Juli 2020)

So - die Spannung steigt. Noch 7 Tage.
Habe mal ein paar neue Köder besorgt. Hat jemand von Euch schon mal mit Chatterbaits in Schweden geangelt? Da würden mich Eure Erfahrungen interessieren.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## loete1970 (31. Juli 2020)

Moin,

ich habe damit schonmal geangelt. Seinerzeit waren wir immer in der 1. Mai Woche in den Schären. Und die haben sehr gut gefangen, selbst die schwarz-gelben..., aber wahrscheinlich hätte man auch einen alten Turnschuh als Köder nutzen können...Ne, im Ernst, die machen richtig Rabatz (Druckwellen) unter Wasser!


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (6. August 2020)

So! Morgen geht es endlich los. Taschen sind schon gepackt und Angelzeug sortiert und Bestände aufgefüllt. Wetter soll die nächsten Tage ja der Wahnsinn werden. Immer zwischen 30 und 26 Grad. Da wird sich das Angeln wohl ehr in die Abendstunden verlagern, da man sonst auf dem Wasser gegrillt wird.


----------



## gehawe (6. August 2020)

Hast Du überhaupt genug isotonische Kaltgetränke eingepackt. Fürs Grillen auf dem Wasser und an Land?
Apropos Grillen: Es wird eine gegrillte Paella geben. Ein Teil der Zutaten ist schon gekauft.
Wenn ich die Berge an Gepäck sehe - was bin ich froh, dass wir einen VW-Bus haben.


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (6. August 2020)

Natürlich habe ich vorbildlich an den Kauf von diversen isotonischen Kaltgetränken gedacht! Kennst mich doch!  Hast Du denn auch wenigstens den Teil an Zutaten für die Paella gekauft mit dem Du Dich immer schwer tust....?!? FISCH!   Gepäck ist echt immer so eine Sache! Habe ja echt kein kleines Auto und sogar ne gute Dachbox aber irgendwie doch immer eng wenn der Hundi den ganzen Kofferraum ausfüllt. Na ja, wird schon irgendwie!


----------



## gehawe (6. August 2020)

Die Tochter war bisher 3 mal auf dem Wasser - der Erfolg war kaum vorhanden. Können wir nur hoffen, dass es an mangelndem Können lag.
Falls wir etwas fangen, dann erfahrt Ihr es genau hier.


----------



## steel0256 (9. September 2020)




----------



## loete1970 (10. September 2020)




----------



## steel0256 (3. Oktober 2020)

Hallo
Wir waren mit  5 Personen  vom 28.8-5.9. in Schweden am Asnen die Villa war direkt in Urshult.
Gebucht  haben wir  über Smaland Sportfiske erst ein anderes Haus  YS1 vom 30.5-6.6. was ein gutes Haus ist von der Lage usw..
 2017 sind wir schon mal dort gewesen.
Dann kam Corona und es wurde chaotisch.
Es wurde dann das Haus MA15.
Als  wir dann angekommen sind und das Haus gesehen haben konnten wir es nicht glauben es war eine absolute Katastrophe.
Wir haben uns beschwert und man muss sagen die waren sehr kooperativ.
Das Wetter war in der Woche gut die Fänge waren aber nicht so. 
Trotzdem hatte wir schöne entspannte Tage deswegen  man ja auch nach Schweden fährt.


----------



## steel0256 (7. Oktober 2020)




----------



## arcidosso (8. Oktober 2020)

# steel 0256, 

auch wenn die Urshulter Bucht ein - freundlich gesagt - ungünstiger Ausgangspunkt für den "Esel" ist, ich wollte, ich wäre schon wieder dort. 
Deine Bilder lassen mich wieder ein bisschen träumen. 
Obwohl, dort oben ist die gleiche  Wetterlage wie hier, gant so toll wäre es auch nicht.


----------



## Innos (8. Oktober 2020)

Hi zusammen,

wir sind ebenfalls nach einer Woche Fischen am Asnen zurückgekehrt und ich war wirklich positiv überrascht. Im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren haben wir so viele Fische gefangen wie schon länger nicht mehr. Auch die Größen waren sehr zufriedenstellend, wir hatten einige 80er, 90er und einen Hecht von 1,03m.

Zu meiner Zielsetzung aus dem anderen Thread (Asnen im September):

1: nicht als Schneider wieder nach Hause fahren - erreicht!
2: einen Fisch pro Tag - erreicht!
3: einen schönen Zander - fehlgeschlagen
4: Hecht 1m+ - fehlgeschlagen

2 von 4 Zielen zu erreichen ist für mich ein super Ergebnis! Das es mit dem Zander in unserer Ecke schwer wird habe ich vorher gewusst und immerhin durfte ich den Hecht 1m+ keschern!  

VG!


----------



## Schwedenangler (8. Oktober 2020)

" Zu meiner Zielsetzung aus dem anderen Thread (Asnen im September):

1: nicht als Schneider wieder nach Hause fahren - erreicht!
2: einen Fisch pro Tag - erreicht!
3: einen schönen Zander - fehlgeschlagen
4: Hecht 1m+ - fehlgeschlagen "

Man muss auch noch Ziele für die nächsten Jahre haben ........


----------



## Nelearts (17. Oktober 2020)

So, schauen wir also mal in die Zukunft!
Als Teilzeitangler möchte ich den alten Hasen hier nicht den Vortritt beim Eröffnen des Schwedenplaners 2021 streitig machen!
Meine Pläne für 2021:
Neues Ziel nach 7 Jahren Asnen finden: erreicht (Hummeln)
Genug Zander um einmal satt zu werden: offen
Hecht 90+: offen
Absolute schwedische Ruhe: erreicht
Genug Vorfreude auf 2021: erreicht
Alles andere wird schon noch.
Nelearts


----------



## MikeHawk (18. Oktober 2020)

Hab auch längst gebucht 

Da ich aber schon einen Schweden Thread eröffnet habe, lasse ich gern anderen den Vortritt


----------



## loete1970 (20. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

ich habe den Thread auf 2020 + 2021 geändert...

Auch wir haben für 2021 bereits gebucht und hoffen, dass das Verreisen im nächsten Jahr nicht auch so schwierig wird.
Als Ziel haben wir den Öresjön ausgewählt.


----------



## loete1970 (20. Oktober 2020)

wieder rückgängig gemacht..


----------



## AngelAndy20 (19. Februar 2021)

Hallo, auch wir haben für dieses Jahr wieder gebucht - jetzt bibbern wir etwas wegen der Impfpass-Diskussion in Schweden. Wobei lt. Medienberichten dieser nur für den Zugang zu größeren Veranstaltungen benötigt wird. Zur Einreise reicht ein negativer Test. Aber auch das wäre ja momentan noch schwierig... vor allem wenn er nicht älter sein darf als 48 Stunden. Hat da jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen? Unsere vom letzten Jahr - es werden eher 4,8 Wochen bis man das Testergebniss hat...


----------



## arcidosso (19. Februar 2021)

#AngelAndy20, 

verknüpfe bitte deinen Bericht mit 2021.


----------

